# Prostatakrebs > Nach der Behandlung >  PSA- Anstieg nach LDR-Brachytherapie

## cruserine

Mein Mann hatte im April 2017 seine LDR- Brachytherapie in der Martiniklinik Hamburg (Diagnose war in 2016, Gleason 3+3, PSA damals 8,9). Nach der Therapie ging der PSA- Wert runter. Zuletzt war er, am 16.10.2017, bei 2,5. Der neueste Wert ist nun 3,3.  

Jetzt bricht Panik aus bei und. War die Therapie erfolglos? Laut Arzt müsste der Wert sinken und nicht steigen. Jetzt wird nächste Woche nochmal gemessen. Sollte mein Mann ein CT machen lassen? Und was, wenn der Wert weiter steigt? Die innere Bestrahlung hält noch ca. 3 Monate an. Danke für eine Antwort. Ach noch was, er nimmt seit über einem Jahr Pollstimol, Tamsulosin und etwas ein Jahr Zyflamend Prostate, Löwenzahnwurzel und Granatapfelsaft.

----------


## Georg_

Nach einer Brachytherapie kommt es sehr häufig, ich meine von bis zu 40% gelesen zu haben, zu einem "Bounce", d.h. einem vorübergehenden Anstieg des PSA Wertes. Siehe zum Bounce auch im Basiswissen. Der Bounce kann einige Monate dauern. Es ist nur leider so, dass man eben bei einem Anstieg nicht weiß, ist es ein Bounce oder steigt der PSA Wert von jetzt ab kontinuierlich. 

Man kann im Moment nur abwarten. Von einem Rezidiv würde man nach 2,5 +2 = 4,5 sprechen - und weiter steigend. Sollte der PSA Wert weiter steigen, z.B. über 5, muss man mit dem Arzt über eine Salvage Behandlung sprechen. Ich würde vorher dann ein PSMA PET/CT machen um zu sehen, wo noch verbliebene Tumorherde sind, damit man diese gezielt behandeln kann. Evtl. auch eine Zweitbegutachtung der Biopsie machen lassen, vielleicht ist es doch mehr als Gleason 3+3.

Georg

----------


## cruserine

Danke für die schnelle Antwort. Ich dachte immer, ein Bounce käme erst 1-2 Jahre nach Behandlung, falls er kommt. Eine Zweitmeinung der Biopsie wollten wir damals schon erstellen lassen. Nur wurde meinem Mann das Biopsiematerial nicht ausgehändigt. Das war laut Aussage der Uniklinik Heidelberg nicht möglich. Also ließen wir es dabei und gingen davon aus, eine Uniklinik wird schon eh mehr wissen....war vielleicht ein Fehler, aber wir wussten echt nicht, wie man da ran kommt und wie man da vorgeht. Die Ärzte in der Uniklinik halfen uns da nicht weiter.

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo cruserine,

die Pathologen – egeal ob niedergelassen oder in einer Klinik tätig – sind verpflichtet, das Gewebematerial, ich glaube, zehn Jahre lang aufzubewahren, darum können sie es nicht an die Patienten herausrücken. Dies immerhin hätte man Euch sagen können.

Ralf

----------


## cruserine

Und wie funktioniert das dann mit der Zweitbegutachtung, wenn der Pathologe das Materialnicht herausgeben kann? Macht die Zweitbegutachtung des Biopsiematerials der selbe Pathologe? Und wer veranlasst dies?

----------


## buschreiter

> Und wie funktioniert das dann mit der Zweitbegutachtung, wenn der Pathologe das Materialnicht herausgeben kann? Macht die Zweitbegutachtung des Biopsiematerials der selbe Pathologe? Und wer veranlasst dies?


Mein Urologe hat die Pathologie angeschrieben, das Material an einen anderen Pathologen zu senden zwecks Zweitbegutachtung. Das hat dieser dann gemacht und das Material zurückgeschickt. Ging ganz easy

----------


## Georg_

Hier im Forum wird oft Prof. Bonkhoff in Berlin für eine Zweitbegutachtung erwähnt. Der Urologe oder man selbst schreibt dann dem Pathologen, er solle das Material an die Adresse von Prof. Bonkhoff (Postfach) für eine Zweitbegutachtung senden. Dieser schickt es nach seiner Begutachtung dann wieder an den Pathologen.

Die Therapie ist ja schon über ein halbes Jahr her, da kann es schon einen Bounce geben.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Cruserine

Ein einzelner gestiegener Wert sagt sehr wenig aus. Erst mal eine Bestätigungsmessung
in etwa der halben PSA-Verdoppelungszeit (VZ)** abwarten. Ein exponentieller, also evtl.
krebsbedingter Anstieg müsste dann etwa das 1.4-Fache des letzten Wertes betragen,
was just im Bereich des biochemischen Rezidivs von 2.5=2=4.5ng/ml liegen würde.

Die aktuelle VZ beträgt 7 Monate, nachmessen wäre also in etwa drei bis vier Monaten angesagt.
Bis dann wäre ein "Bounce" vielleicht schon wieder am abflauen und die Schwelle zum Rezidiv 
würde gar nie erreicht. Einer der Gründe für die Definition des Rezidivs nach Bestrahlung
mit Nadir+2mg/ml ist ja gerade das Auftreten von PSA-Bounces im nachtherapeutischen Verlauf.

Erst ein exponentieller Anstieg über mehrere Messungen (=konstante PSA-Verdoppelungszeit) 
würde einen Bounce unwahrscheinlich machen. 
Wenn aber die Unruhe zu gross wird, könnte man schon mal nach der nächsten PSA-Messung 
per Bildgebung nachschauen, ob und wo die PSA-Quelle sitze.

Das brächte wohl mehr als eine Zweitbegutachtung der Stanzen und kostet auch nicht viel mehr.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


**http://www.labor-limbach.de/PSA-Verd...eit.355.0.html

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad, vielen Dank für deine aussagekräftige Antwort! Und auch  allen anderen Danke ich sehr herzlich für Ihre guten und schnellen  Antworten! Was würde man nur ohne Rat von anderen Betroffenen, die sich  so gut auskennen wie ihr, tun.
Ich verstehe nur eine Aussage nicht, nämlich:

"Einer der Gründe für die Definition des Rezidivs nach Bestrahlung
mit Nadir+2mg/ml ist ja gerade das Auftreten von PSA-Bounces im nachtherapeutischen Verlauf."

Ein  Bounce im Nachtherapeutischen Verlauf- das so etwas sein kann, ist uns  bekannt. Aber wir dachten immer, dieser Bounce kommt erst nach 1- 2  Jahren und nicht schon während der Behandlung? Gibt es so etwas? Also  ein Bounce während einer Behandlung?

Vielen lieben Dank für all die Antworten! Darum sind wir sehr dankbar! Alles Gute euch allen!

----------


## cruserine

Mein Mann hatte im April 2017 seine LDR- Brachytherapie in der  Martiniklinik Hamburg (Diagnose war in 2016, Gleason 3+3, PSA damals  8,9). Nach der Therapie ging der PSA- Wert runter.
PSA am  16.10.2017      2,5
PSA am 11.01.2018      3,3
PSA am 06.06.2018      3,1

Eine Antibiotikatherapie im Januar ist erfolgt. Im Februar Harnuntersuchund (Kultur) und Untersuchung Ejakulat. Alles in Ordnung.

Der Urologe will nun die Unterlagen aus Hamburg anfordern und sich die Aufnahmen ansehen, ob da Bereiche ausgelassen wurden bei der Bestrahlung. Aber ein niedergelassener Urologe wird doch nicht mehr Erfahrung haben, wie eine Martiniklinik? Wir sind jetzt in Sorge und sehr hilflos, was jetzt zu tun ist. Bedeutet das nun ein Rezidiv oder Metastasen? Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. Ach ja, der Urologe sagte noch, der Wert müsse nach Brachy weiter runter gegangen sein...

----------


## Georg_

Der Urologe kann sich das ansehen und eine Meinung dazu abgeben. Ob er sich mit Brachytherapie gut auskennt, kann ich nicht sagen, es würde mich überraschen. Ich würde auf jeden Fall auch einen Termin in der Martini-Klinik machen um den PSA Verlauf dort zu besprechen. Aber vielleicht noch einen Monat warten, eventuell geht es ja weiter runter und es ist doch ein Bounce.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

Ich sage nur: GEDULD
Die Gesamtdosis von ca. 148 Gy der LDR-Therapie ist erst nach einem Jahr erreicht
und dann kann es bis zu zwei Jahre dauern, dass die Karzinomzellen "Selbstmord begehen".
Da die Prostata ja noch vorhanden ist sind schwankende und manchmal entzündungsbedingte
(durch die Strahlenverbrennung) steigende PSA-Werte nicht auf die Goldwaage zu legen ...

----------


## cruserine

Hier nochmal die richtigen Werte. Entschuldigung, ich kam durcheinander, weil sowohl Hausarzt und Urologe den PSA messen und unterschiedliche Werte rauskommen. Wir nehmen jetzt immer den vom Urologen, der ist auch immer etwas höher. Entschuldigung, ich bin sehr aufgeregt.
Mein Mann hatte im April 2017 seine LDR- Brachytherapie in der   Martiniklinik Hamburg (Diagnose war in 2016, Gleason 3+3, PSA damals   8,9). Nach der Therapie ging der PSA- Wert runter.

PSA am 04.07.2017 4,8
PSA am  16.10.2017      2,8
PSA am 06.02.2018 2,8

(PSA Hausarzt 12.01.2018 3,3)

PSA am 27.02.2018      3,1

Eine Antibiotikatherapie im Januar ist erfolgt. Im Februar  Harnuntersuchund (Kultur) und Untersuchung Ejakulat. Alles in Ordnung.

Der Urologe will nun die Unterlagen aus Hamburg anfordern und sich die  Aufnahmen ansehen, ob da Bereiche ausgelassen wurden bei der  Bestrahlung. Aber ein niedergelassener Urologe wird doch nicht mehr  Erfahrung haben, wie eine Martiniklinik? Wir sind jetzt in Sorge und  sehr hilflos, was jetzt zu tun ist. Bedeutet das nun ein Rezidiv oder  Metastasen? Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. Ach ja, der Urologe sagte  noch, der Wert müsse nach Brachy weiter runter gegangen sein...

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Cruserine, du meinst: "PSA am 06.03.2018"
Eine Strahlentherapie ist in den ersten Monaten/Jahren eine fokale Therapie; fokal auf Zellniveau. Es werden nicht alle Zellen gleichermaßen sofort entfernt (RPE) oder zerstört (HIFU, IRE, Kryo,...), sondern schrittweise gemäß ihrem Zellteilungszyklusstatus und der noch vorhandenen Fähigkeit, Doppelstrangbrüche zu reparieren. Reicht die Dosis nicht aus (auch nur lokal an einigen Stellen), oder wird wie heute möglich nur gezielt extern bestrahlt, bleibt es dauerhaft eine fokale Therapie.
Die Menge und Position der Seeds entscheiden, wie fokal Brachytherapie ist. Leider hast du kein Profil eingestellt und auf mehreren Threads gepostet - das möchte ich nicht recherchieren.
Grundsätzlich ist PSA-Gymnastik in der Nachsorge einer fokalen Therapie immer problematisch. Da sieht man schon an den Grenzwerten: bei 0,2 nach RPE wird bereits eine Salvage-Bestrahlung empfohlen, bei RT gilt Nadir +2,0, also 10x mehr. Das ist wenigstens statistisch einigermaßen abgesichert. Bei HIFU usw. gibt es zuwenig Daten.
Bezüglich PSA muss man cool bleiben und sich nicht davon beeinflussen lassen, dass es nach RPE ein extrem guter Indikator ist. Aber eben nur dann. Sonst unterliegt es den gleichen Abweichungen wie vor einer Behandlung. *Diagostisch bleibt man nach einer fokalen Behandlung auf dem Stand vor der Behandlung. Und nach RT zumindest für einige Zeit.*

Ein deutlich steigendes PSA ist somit nur ein Hinweis, dass eine weitere Diagnostik nötig ist. Klassisch ist die Rebiopsie. Dann das mpMRT (wäre zu klären, was das nach RT bringt). Heutzutage hat man das PSMA PET/CT. Nach RT machen diese alle nur Sinn nach längerer Zeit, die vom Einzelfall abhängt. Nach anderer fokaler Therapie hängt der Zeitabstand ausschließlich von der Therapie und dem Diagnoseverfahren ab.

"Bedeutet das nun ein Rezidiv oder Metastasen?" Bei Gleason 3+3 und PSA 8,9 sollte das Metastasenrisiko unter 2% liegen. Das hätte sich durch die Brachytherapie nur verrinngert, wenn das PSA nahe 0 gegangen wäre. Bei 3,1 ist unklar, ob da ein Anteil einer Metastase drinnen steckt. Auch da seid ihr diagnostisch auf dem Stand vor der Behandlung.
Es macht auf jeden Fall Sinn, wenn sich der Urologe den Behandlungsplan ansieht.

Eine Zweitbegutachtung bringt bei Gleason 3+3 entweder den gleichen Befund oder "kein PCa" oder eine kleine Stelle Gleason 4 (die der 1. Pathologe anders bewertet hat oder übersah). Gleason 3+4 is so anders nicht als 3+3. Also was dann?
Das Biopsiematerial bleibt Eigentum des Patienten, außer man verzichtet im Behandlungsvertrag auf alle Rechte. Die Aufbewahrungsfrist hindert den Pathologen nicht, die Probe leihweise an den Eigentümer oder andere Ärzte abzugeben (siehe bei Remmele, Rechtsfragen in der Pathologie). Der Eigentümer kann dies erzwingen. Gehen die Proben beim Eigentümer verloren, erschwert dies einen eventuellen Regreß wegen Fehlbegutachtung. Dazu gibt es einen sehr üblen Fall bezüglich angeblichem Brustkrebs: https://openjur.de/u/88243.html
Ärzte und Pathologen arbeiteten offenbar zusammen und diagnostizierten mehrfach Brustkrebs und operierten dann. Als das aufzufliegen drohte, zündete man das Pathologielager einfach mal an. Die arme Frau bekam in der 2. Instanz 250,000 DM Schmerzensgeld.

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Cruiserine

Jedenfalls ist der exponentielle Anstieg nicht eingetreten,
sondern eben doch so ein Bump? Oder er tritt jetzt grad ein,
je nachdem, welche mitgeteilten Werte denn nun stimme.

So einen Bump hab ich bisher kurz nach jeder Bestrahlung
bei mir beobachtet egal ob Tele- oder Brachy.
Also erst mal entspannen!

Immer noch könnte die Prostata entzündet sein, 
oder die Seeds irritieren das Gewebe etc., und überhaupt
ist diese Therapie aufgrund der langen Halbwertszeit der Seds
(z.B. Ruthenium106: 1 Jahr) noch gar nicht abgeschlossen.

Mein Vorschlag ist weiterhin:

*Abwarten und PSA-Messen.*

Die Verteilung der Seeds im Bild anschauen ist auch eine gute Idee. 
In Hamburg können die das zwar auch, aber viel schwieriger als 
gucken wäre es, einen allfälligen Fehler zuzugeben.


Carpe diem!
Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad, 

vielen lieben Dank für deine rasche Antwort! Auf die Aussage von dir geben wir, nach allem was wir von dir lesen, sehr sehr viel. Mein Mann und ich waren sehr erschrocken. Jetzt habe ich die Postplanungs CD angefordert und der Urologe meines Mannes (der selbst schon etliche Brachys gemacht hat), wird sich die Bilder ansehen. Und  ein PET- Ct will mein Mann auch machen lassen. leider müssen wir es selbst zahlen, da wir gesetzlich versichert sind und die Techniker dies nicht übernimmt. So jedenfalls die Aussage heute am Telefon. Man wird sehen und hoffen.
Nochmals vielen Dank und dir alles alles Gute!  Monika

----------


## Harald_1933

Hallo Monika,

gerade die Techniker Krankenkasse soll doch bei bestimmten Therapien großzügig Kulanz walten lassen. Du solltest da noch mal vor Ort nachhaken.

Gruß Harald

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Harald,

ich habe mit denen telefoniert. Vor Ort ist nicht, die sitzen in Hamburg. Habe aber schon hingeschrieben. Zu uns ware die Techniker noch nicht sehr großzügig. Dabei war mein Mann noch nie krank. Bei seiner Brachytherapie war er auch nicht krank geschrieben. Nahm zwei Tage Urlaub und ging gleich wieder arbeiten. Wir bekamen nicht mal die Fahrtkosten nach Hamburg.

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße Monika

----------


## Urologe

> Der Urologe will nun die Unterlagen aus Hamburg anfordern und sich die  Aufnahmen ansehen, ob da Bereiche ausgelassen wurden bei der  Bestrahlung. Aber ein niedergelassener Urologe wird doch nicht mehr  Erfahrung haben, wie eine Martiniklinik? Wir sind jetzt in Sorge und  sehr hilflos, was jetzt zu tun ist. Bedeutet das nun ein Rezidiv oder  Metastasen? Vielen Dank für eine Antwort. Ach ja, der Urologe sagte  noch, der Wert müsse nach Brachy weiter runter gegangen sein...


Das geht viel einfacher. Einfach eine quantitative CT der Prostata, da kann Dosisvolumen nachkalkuliert werden

----------


## Stefan1

> Und  ein PET- Ct will mein Mann auch machen lassen. leider müssen wir es selbst zahlen, da wir gesetzlich versichert sind und die Techniker dies nicht übernimmt.


Moins,
es wird doch aber in Berlin bezahlt ? so sagte man es mir im Oktober 2017.

----------


## Carlos

Liebe Monnika,
Du hast hier schon gute Informationen von erfahrenen Forumsschreibern erhalten.
Nun bin ich hier kein Experte , habe aber eigene Erfahrungen mit dieser Therapie.
Anfang 2003 , also vor 15 Jahren wurde bei mir die Brachy-Seeds-Therapie begonnen.
In den ersten 2 Jahren hatte ich extreme PSA- Anstiege, einmal sogar bis zu einem Wert von 11,1  !!!
Mein Urologe ging deshalb von einem Rezidiv aus und schlug eine intermittierende Hormonblockade vor.
2 x eine 3-Monatsspritze Zoladex dann  nach Pausen jeweils das Ganze noch dreimal HB jeweils 6 Mon.
Nach dieser Zeit war der PSA- Wert bei 0,03 angelangt und die HB beendet.
Seither ist alles im grünen Bereich und inzwischen schon jahrelang bei 0,01 
Hinterher meinte der Uro dass wohl doch nur heftige Bounce`  die Ursache waren ?
Ob auch die HB geholfen ist mir nun egal.
Mir geht es richtig gut und ich kann trotz meines Alters von Mitte Achtzig noch sportlich aktiv sein
bei wunderschönen Radturen und Bergwanderungen sowie derzeit beim Skilanglauf.
Gerne bin ich bereit für detaillierte Auskünfte evt. über PN oder ähnl.
Herzl. Grüße und alles Gute Dir und deinem Mann , Carlos

----------


## Wolfgang aus Berlin

https://www.berlin-dtz.de/de/startseite.html

In diesem Zentrum in Berlin wurde mir gesagt, dass die Techniker (aber nicht die BARMER) eine PSMA-PET/CT zahlt.

Gruß
Wolfgang

----------


## silver dollar

Moin,
zutreffend, hatte im Dezember und im Januar je einen Betroffenen meiner SHG zum PSMA PET in Berlin, PSMA PET Kosten hat die TKK übernommern, über die Fahrtkosten ICE Spartarif HH - B hin und  zurück
muss man streiten.

----------


## cruserine

Vielen Dank für eure Antworten. Mein Mann ist nervlich ziemlich fertig und beschäftigt sich schon mit Rezidiv oder Metastasen. Darum will er dieses PET-Ct machen lassen. Dazu geht es nach Berlin, Heidelberg wurde abgelehnt. PSA wird in vier Wochen wieder gemessen. Ich meine ja, er sollte auch zum Psychoonkologen, da er sehr durchdreht momentan. Das lehnt er aber ab. Er hätte jetzt andere Sorgen. Jetzt muss man die Untersuchung und die Blutwerte abwarten. Er wusste zwar vor der Behandlung, dass er gute Nerven braucht. Wenn man dann aber in der Situation drin ist, sieht es anders aus...
Vielen Dank euch allen und alles Gute für euch! 
LG Monika

----------


## Georg_

Monika,

bei einem Gleason 6 sind Metastasen ausgesprochen selten. Aber selbst wenn, kann man auch mit Metastasen lange leben. Klaus (A) hat Gleason 6 und ist im Jahre 1995 operiert worden. Heute, 23 Jahre später, ist er immer noch hier im Forum aktiv.

Georg

----------


## Hvielemi

> PSA damals 8,9). Nach der Therapie ging der PSA- Wert runter.
> 
> PSA am 04.07.2017 4,8
> PSA am 16.10.2017 2,8
> PSA am 06.02.2018 2,8
> 
> (PSA Hausarzt 12.01.2018 3,3)
> 
> PSA am 27.02.2018 3,1


Liebe Monika

Die Therapie läuft erst in einem Jahr langsam aus, weil die Seeds weiterstrahlen
mit abnehmender Intensität. Ruthenium z.B. hat eine Halbwertszeit von einem
Jahr, das heisst, dass die Seeds auch nach zwei Jahren noch strahlen mit einem
Viertel der ursprünglichen Intensität.

Nun ist das PSA einmal gestiegen mit einer Verdoppelungszeit (VZ) von fünf Monaten.
Das heisst erstmal gar nichts, denn die möglichen Ursachen für so einen Messwert
sind vielfältig, Bump, Messungenauigkeit (siehe Wert beim Hausarzt) Prostata-
entzündung etc.

Zu tun ist vorläufig gar nichts, denn ein Wert ohne Bestätigung ist kein Wet.
Daher Nachmessen nach etwa der halben PSA-VZ, also etwa Ende April. 
Wenn der Anstieg "echt" wäre, müsste man einen Wert von
rund 3.1ng/ml x 1.4 erwarten, also so um 4.3ng/ml.
Erst wenn das wider Erwarten so wäre, wäre weitere Diagnostik angesagt, 
wie Urologe FS vorschlägt ein CT oder, falls das keine klare Aussage brächte,
eben ein PSMA-PET. Aber so weit wird es kaum kommen.


Fliegt erstmal auf eine warme Insel und geniesst die Mandelblüte!
Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Hallo,

gerade hat mein Mann den neuesten PSA-Wert erfahren. 3,7, vom 12.04.2018. Jetzt fährt er nach Berlin, zum PET-CT, die Techniker KK übernimmt die Kosten, aber nur dort.
Jetzt muss man warten, was da rauskommt. Seine Nerven sind angespannt, ist ja klar. Die Brachy ist am 18.04.2018 genau ein Jahr her.

Das waren die Werte bisher:

PSA am 04.07.2017 4,8
PSA am  16.10.2017      2,8
PSA am 06.02.2018 2,8

(PSA Hausarzt 12.01.2018 3,3)

PSA am 27.02.2018      3,1
PSA am 12.04.2018 3,7

Viele Grüße Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Monika

Nun ist der Anstieg bestätigt, etwas langsamer, als ich abgeschätzt hatte.
Offiziell ist das zwar noch kein Rezidiv (PSA-Nadir nach Bestrahlung+ 2ng/ml),
es könnte auch ein PSA-Bounce sein, doch scheint mir dafür der Nadir zu hoch.
Ein PSMA-PET sollte bei diesem Wert deutlich zeigen, wo die Quelle steckt.
Es wird wohl eine Ecke der Prostata sein, die von den Seeds nicht
erreicht worden war.

Gute Reise nach Berlin,
Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad, 

herzlichen Dank für Deine rasche Antwort. Kann man dann, wenn in der Prostata ein Bereich durch die Seeds nicht erreicht wurde, nochmal ein paar Seeds dorthin "stecken"? Oder was macht man denn dann? Eine OP ist ja nicht mehr möglich. Von außen bestrahlen? Was kommt denn jetzt?

Viele Grüße und alles Gute
Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was kommt denn jetzt?


Naja, liebe Monika,
genau um diese Frage zu beantworten, fährt dein Mann nach Berlin.
Denkbar wären Nachbessern mit Seeds, fokale Therapien, z.B. HIFU,
perkutane Bestrahlung, auch fokal mit dem Cyberknife, aber eben:
Erst Diagnostik, dann Therapie ...

Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Hallo,
mein Mann ist in Berlin zum PSMA- PEt-CT. Er wartet auf die schriflichen Befunde. Es sei ein Herd in der linken Prostata ausgemacht worden und eine diffuse Stelle am Hüftknochen, bei der aber nicht klar ist, um was es sich handelt.

Wie kann in der Prostata ein Herd sitzen, obwohl da die Seeds sind, die Strahlen? Jetzt müssen wir wieder auf die Suche gehen, was man jetzt am besten macht, welche Therapie und bei wem usw. Diesmal soll nichts mehr schiefgehen. Kann man jertzt davon ausgehen, dass die Brachy Therapie versagt hat? Und falls ja, wie kann das sein? Und was machen wir jetzt?

Liebe Grüße Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Monika

Dein Mann sollte sich nicht mit einem schriftlichen Befund abspeisen lassen,
sondern auf Ausdrucken der entsprechenden Schnittbilder bestehen oder
die Bildnummern und Anleitung, um das selbst auf der Bild-CD nachzuschauen.

Am besten ist es natürlich, die Bilder mit dem Radiologen/Nuklearmediziner
vor Ort anzuschauen UND die Bilder mitzunehmen.

Ob die Therapie versagt habe, fragt man dann anhand der Bilder den
verantwortlichen Brach-Arzt und uns hier, denn hier gibt es die Expertise
von dutzenden Mitbetroffenen. Die Bilder kannst Du am einfachsten als
Screenshot kopieren.

Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Vielen Dank Konrad,

das mache ich. Bilder und die CD hat er mitbekommen, der Befund würde eine Woche dauern. Wegen der Hüfte könne man eine Hormontherapie machen, meinte die Ärztin. Zu dem Befund in der Prostata wollte sie nichts sagen. Irgendwie alles merkwürdig, denn zur Hüfte hatte sie ja auch eine Meinung, obwohl ja nicht gesichert ist, was da in der Hüfte ist. Aber was sollte es denn sonst sein. Jedenfalls schickenwir die Bilder nach Hamburg, wo die Brachytherapie gemacht wurde. Und vielleicht kann man ja auch alles an ein Tumoboard schicken? Hier hat er nur seinen niedergelassenen Urologen. 

Danke füe deine schnelle Antwort. Alles Gute und viele Grüße
Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

> .Irgendwie alles merkwürdig, denn zur Hüfte hatte sie ja auch eine Meinung, 
> obwohl ja nicht gesichert ist, was da in der Hüfte ist.


Das ist nun mal so, weil ein PET/CT aus zwei vollkommen unterschiedlichen Bildern besteht:

Das PET zeigt sehr zuverlässig, wo Prostatakrebs ist, aber den Rest des Körpers zeigt es nicht.
Daher macht man dazu gleich noch ein CT, das zwar sehr detailliert den Körper zeigt,
 aber seinerseits vollkommen blind ist für den Krebs.
Dann werden beide Bilder fusioniert, also präzise aufeinandergelegt, und man schaut, ob 
sich dort im CT eine Veränderung finde, wo das PET 'leuchtet'. Ist das so, gilt der Befund als
'gesichert'. Sonst weiss man zwar aus dem PET, dass Krebs etwa dort sein muss, aber mangels 
Korrelat im CT ist das nicht genau zu verorten. Eine Lokale Therapie wäre damit nicht möglich. 
(Deshalb der etwas voreilige Vorschlag zur Hormontherapie.)
Es sei denn, man macht vom fraglichen Bereich auch noch ein MRT und fusioniert das auch 
noch mit dem PET.
 Nicht jeder Radioonkologe kann und will diesen Aufwand treiben, der auch nicht immer erfolgreich ist. 
Aber so hat man bei mir  neulich in Bern eine Metastase verorten können und anschliessend per SBRT 
(CyberKnife) bestrahlt.

Konrad


Du kannst ja mal die CD durchforsten und dann einen Schnitt der Hüfte hier einstellen.
Sollte etwa aussehen wie Anhang [4], wobei die Farbskala des PET anders sein kann.
Auch das PET-Übersichtsbild wie [5] ist immer hilfreich.

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Konrad,

vielen Dank. Ich versuche die Bilder hier einzufügen, geht aber nicht. Aus der CD kann ich nichts herauskopieren, kann mit den Bildern gar nichts anfangen. Habe nur ein paar Bilder, die die Ärztin meinem Mann ausgedruckt hat. Ein MRT ist auch gemacht worden. Es sei auch eine Stelle am Damm (?), die geleuchtet hat. Kann es sich da um eine Krebszelle handeln, die bei der Biopsie oder beim setzen der Seeds aus der Prostata herauskam?

Was du mit Anhang vier und fünf meinst, habe ich nicht verstanden. Wir sind auch nervlich etwas durch seit gestern, sorry. Auf den aufgedruckten Bildern sieht man die Stellen ganz deutlich in Prostata und Hüfte. 

Was auch immer, nächste Woche müssen wir uns erst mal um Termine im NCT Heidelberg kümmern und in der Uniklinik. Dann wird man weiter sehen. Er muss sich nun bestimmt sehr beeilen mit einer Therapie... Mein Mann lässt sich nie krankschreiben und nimmt für alles immer Urlaub, da wird wieder einigeZeit von seinem Urlaub, den er so bitter nötig hat, verloren gehen.

Das ganze Jahr die guten NEM, der Onko- Sport. Und genutzt hat es gar nichts. Hätte er nur die Brachy nicht gemacht, sondern gleich eine OP. Aber hätte ist nun rum...

Nochmals vielen Dank und alles Gute. Schönen Sonntag
Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

Tut mir leid, liebe Monika,
ich hab die Signatur mit den Anhängen nicht angehängt.
Jetzt sind sie da.

Die leuchtende Stelle am Damm wurde sicher nicht von der Biopsie oder
dem Setzen der Seeds verursacht, hat also nichts mit der Brachy zu tun.
Denn bis aus einer 'verschleppten' Zelle eine im PET sichtbare Metastase würde 
mit etwa einer Milliarde Zellen, bräuchte es etwa dreissig Verdoppelungszyklen,
also viele Jahre oder gar Jahrzehnte.

Auch die leuchtende Stelle an der Hüfte wäre genauso da, wenn man eine
RPE gemacht hätte, statt den Seeds. 
Ihr habt nichts falsch gemacht.


Und dass teure NEMs und Onkoturnen nicht gegen den Krebs wirken,
habt ihr doch gewusst. Aber solche Dinge erleichtern manchem den 
Umgang mit dem Krebs. 


Konrad

----------


## MartinWK

> Es sei auch eine Stelle am Damm (?), die geleuchtet hat. Kann es sich da um eine Krebszelle handeln, die bei der Biopsie oder beim setzen der Seeds aus der Prostata herauskam?


Eine Zelle allein wird man auf dem PET/CT kaum sehen...
Die Prostata ist ja noch da und arbeitet auch, von daher leuchtet sie, das war bei mir auch so. PCa in der Prostata sollte deutlich mehr leuchten, so daß man das klar unterscheiden kann. Daher kann ein PSMA PET/CT auch zur Primärdiagniostik verwendet werden; zusammen mit einem MRT sind Spezifität und Sensitivität sehr gut
https://link.springer.com/article/10...259-016-3594-z



> Hätte er nur die Brachy nicht gemacht, sondern gleich eine OP. Aber hätte ist nun rum...


Da die Metastase am Hüftknochen jetzt sichtbar ist, war sie vor einem Jahr auch schon dort. Die RPE hätte daran nichts geändert.

Brachytherapie ist eine fokale Therapie. Es hängt von der Platzierung der Seeds und der Genauigkeit der PCa-Lokalisation ab, ob das PCa ausreichend getroffen wird. Die Experten werden jetzt den Behandlungsplan mit dem PET/CT abgleichen und dann muss vielleicht lokal nachgebessert werden (wie auch immer). Man wird das im Zusammenhang mit der bereits sichtbaren Metastasierung entscheiden.

----------


## cruserine

Ich hab da mal noch eine Frage: Ist eine Skelettszintigrafie genauer, wenn es um Knochenmetastasen geht als ein PSMA-PET-CT? Oder so was ähnliches? Ich frage nur, weil bei meinem Mann etwas am Becken gefunden wurde und ob man es mit einer Szintigrafie nicht besser erkenn kann, worum es sich da handelt. Befund haben wir immer noch nicht.
Vielen Dank

----------


## Hvielemi

Eine Knochenszintigraphie ist ein ein simples planares (2D) Verfahren, mit dem man feststellen
kann, "dass da irgendwas ist", z.B. eine alte Knochenverletzung, eine Metastase oder ein Überbein.
Das Szinti gibt einen groben Überblick und leuchtet oft erst, wenn es schon weh tut in den Knochen.

Mit einer PSMA-PET /CT hingegen kann man nicht nur räumlich (3D) genau feststellen, wo was ist,
sondern zudem auch noch die klare Aussage machen: "Hier ist Prostatakrebs, nix anderes!"
und dies erst noch viel sensitiver als mit der Szinti. 

In euerem Fall:
Wenn am Becken im PSMA-PET was leuchtet, sind dort Zellen angesammelt mit PSMA, also
dem prostataspezifischen Membranantigen. Die können nur dort sein, wenn sie mal dorthin
gebracht wurden und nun dort wachsen. Wie sonst als durch Metastasierung? 
Ist es dann so, dass man im CT nichts entsprechendes sieht, wird der PET-Befund als 
"nicht gesichert" oder ähnlich bezeichnet. Denn ohne Entsprechung im CT, das für die
exakte Verortung dem PET unterlegt wird, kann man keine Bestrahlung planen. 
Ein möglicher Ausweg ist ein MRT des Beckens, das dann mit dem PET fusioniert wird. 
Kann aber bei weitem nicht nicht jeder Radiologe.


Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Hallo,

der Befund liegt mir nun vor und beunruhigt uns sehr. Was es genau alles bedeutet verstehen wir nicht richtig (Lebermetastase? Knochenmetastase?) und was wir jetzt tun müssen. Wir bekommen auf die schnelle keine Termine. Drängt die Zeit? Wohin sollen wir uns wenden? Welche Therapie und und...Fragen über Fragen und wir sind überfodert. Vielleicht könnt ihr uns einen Rat geben. Allerherherzlichsten Dank dafür im voraus!!! Hier der Befund, leider nur Auszugsweise, da zu viel:


*Im PSAM-PET-CZ und PET-MRT findet sich ein malignomtypischer PSAMA- Rezeptorbesatz in der Prostata, in beiden Prostatalappen im Sinne eines Lokalrezidivss nach Brachytherapie.*
*Fokale Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os ilium links. Morpholog.findet sich weder ein CT- noch ein MRT- Korrelat. Insofern in der ersten Linie als fokal gesteigerte Knochenmetabolismus zu werten.*
*Kein Hinweis auf eine lymphogene Metastasierung des Prostatakarzinoms.*


1. punktuelle Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os ilium links (SUV 5,9 (PET-CT), SUV 6,1 (PET-MRT). Bei dem genannten Fokus finden sich keine morpholog.Veränderungen in der CT- und in der MRT-Studie

2. Leberparenchym eine 2,1 cm große hypodense Läsion

Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße
Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Monika,
ich kommentiere den Bericht satzweise:




> Im PSAM-PET-CZ und PET-MRT findet sich ein malignomtypischer PSAMA- Rezeptorbesatz in der Prostata, in beiden Prostatalappen im Sinne eines Lokalrezidivs nach Brachytherapie




Naja, da haben die Strahlen der Seeds nicht den ganzen Tumor abgedeckt. Schade.





> Fokale Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os ilium links. Morpholog.findet sich weder ein CT- noch ein MRT- Korrelat. 
> Insofern in der ersten Linie als fokal gesteigerte Knochenmetabolismus zu werten.


Man sieht im PET eine Anreicherung des PSMA-Liganden, aber im CT und MRT keine Veränderung.
Damit wird es schwierig, eine Bestrahlung zu planen, weil man das im CT odet MRT macht.
Das PET alleine lässt eine exakte Lokalisierung nicht zu, 

Was man auch noch sieht:
Der Schreiberlimg hat keine Ahnung, wie der PSMA-Ligand funktioniert. Er guckt das an
wie ein PET mit Cholin, das recht unspezifisch erhöhten Stoffwechsel anzeigt. Der soll erst
mal lernen, was er mit so einem PSMA-PET vor sich hat:
Das ist ein Bild, das nur jene Zellen anzeigt, die PSMA tragen. Finden sich solche Zellen
in Knochen, ist es sicher Prostatakrebs, nicht nur unspezifisch gesteigerter Stoffwechsel.





> Kein Hinweis auf eine lymphogene Metastasierung des Prostatakarzinoms.


Das ist gut, kein 'Leuchten' in den Lymphknoten. Heisst aber nur, dass man
nichts sieht und kann kein definitiver Ausschluss sein.





> Leberparenchym eine 2,1 cm große hypodense Läsion


Hier sieht man im CT eine dunkle, also für Röntgenstrahlen weniger dichte Zone.
Weil aber im PET dort nichts leuchtet, ist das keine Metastase von Prostatakrebs.
Ich hab auch so einen Bollen in der Leber, der harmlos eingestuft ist.
Nachfragen!


Diese Bilder sollte ein gutes Team aus Nuklearmediziner für's PET und Radiologe
für CT und MRT zweitbegutachten, weil der Bericht fehlerhaft ist.


Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Konrad und vielen lieben Dank für deine Antwort! Ist uns sehr viel Wert!
Was heißt das jetzt für meinen Mann? Kann man die Prostata noch bestrahlen, denn eine OP lehnt er ab. Kann man eine Hormontherapie machen? Er will wenn, nur eine für 3-6 Monate machen. Ob man da noch Seeds "nachsetzen" kann? Wie eilig ist es nun für ihn? 
Ja mit dem fehlerhaften Bericht hast du wohl recht. Auch wir verstehen da einiges nicht, da sich eines widerspricht. Einmal wird nur von einer Läsion berichtet, dann wieder von zweien. Als ich mir die Bilder angesehen habe, habe ich eindeutig zwei leuchtende Bereiche in der Prostata gesehen, links und rechts und auch eine kleine leuchtende Stelle im Beckenknochen.
Ich hoffe, wir bekommen schnell einen Termin. Ich war gestern mit den Unterlagen bereits im NCT Heidelberg, da sind wir auf der Warteliste für einen Termin. Die sind da sehr umständlich und am Telefon kommt man nicht weiter, wird abgewimmelt mit der Aussage, sie hätten viele schwere Fälle zu bearbeiten usw. In der Urologischen Ambulanz der Uni Heidelberg (nicht zu empfehlen) kommt man gar nicht erst weiter. Sehr unfreundlich und wollen nicht helfen. Sehr umständliche Bürokratie, man wird nur von Abteilung zu Abteilung weiter geschickt, lange Wartezeit und doch nichts erreicht. Habe nach vielen Stunden dort erst mal geheult. Schlimm. Warten jetzt darauf, dass man uns gnädigerweise (weil ich so nervte!) auf einen Termin. Muss aber erst aml der Oberarzt sich alles ansehen und entscheidet dann, ob wir eine "Audienz" erhalten. 
Viele liebe Grüße Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

So schlecht ist der Betocht nun auch wieder nicht.

Er berichtet von einem
* malignomtypischen PSAMA- Rezeptorbesatz in der Prostata, in beiden Prostatalappen 
im Sinne eines Lokalrezidivs nach Brachytherapie.

*Ob das nun eine zusammenhängende Läsion sei über beide Lappen, oder zwei
unabhängige Läsionen ist egal. Klar ist, dass man bei beidseitigem Befall wohl nicht
versuchen wird, fokal nachzubessern, sondern die ganze Prostata therapieren wird.
Eher wohl bestrahlen als rausschneiden.

Mit einer adjuvanten ADT über ein halbes Jahr kann man es erst mal versuchen.
Bleibt dann das PSA tief, ist gut, und bei PSA-Anstieg  gibt es eben die Fortsetzung.
So hab ich es nach neun Monaten ADT auch gemacht. Den Anstieg von 2011/12
in Anhang [1] hab ich dann eben wieder mit der 'Spritze' gebrochen. 

Nun wünsche ich einen baldigen Termin in Heidelberg. Dort ist organisatorisch
eine üble Chaostruppe am Werk, aber fachlich ist man auf der Höhe.
Es eilt keineswegs bei dem vorliegenden Befund, also lasst euch nicht stressen.

Konrad


NACHTRAG:
was man da in der Prostata sieht, muss gar nicht ein Rezidiv sein, sondern könnte ganz
einfach noch nicht fertigtherapiert sein. Lies dazu Beitrag #12 von FS:




> Ich sage nur: GEDULD!





> Die Gesamtdosis von ca. 148 Gy der LDR-Therapie ist erst nach einem Jahr erreicht
> und dann kann es bis zu zwei Jahre dauern, dass die Karzinomzellen "Selbstmord begehen".
> Da die Prostata ja noch vorhanden ist sind schwankende und manchmal entzündungsbedingte
> (durch die Strahlenverbrennung) steigende PSA-Werte nicht auf die Goldwaage zu legen ...

----------


## MartinWK

> Der Schreiberlimg hat keine Ahnung, wie der PSMA-Ligand funktioniert. Er guckt das an wie ein PET mit Cholin, das recht unspezifisch erhöhten Stoffwechsel anzeigt. Der soll erst
> mal lernen, was er mit so einem PSMA-PET vor sich hat: Das ist ein Bild, das nur jene Zellen anzeigt, die PSMA tragen. Finden sich solche Zellen in Knochen, ist es sicher Prostatakrebs, nicht nur unspezifisch gesteigerter Stoffwechsel.


Vorsicht! Erhöhter Knochenum- und aufbau kann sehr wohl zu Fehlanzeigen beim PSMA PET/CT führen: https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27556797
PSMA wird in Leber, Gallenblase, Speichel- und Tränendrüsen konzentriert ( https://www.ukm.de/index.php?id=8898 ) und erscheint in der Regel deutlich erhöht auf den Bildern.
Konnte ich auf meinen auch sehen und ist auf deinen, lieber Konrad, auch zu sehen.

----------


## Hvielemi

Nein, Martin,
da ging es nicht um die physiologische Anreicherung, auf die ich immer
wieder hinweise, sondern um eine Anreicherung im Knochen, die
dieser Anfänger einfach mal so wegschreibt.

Ein PSMA-PET ist letztlich nur so gut, wie der Bericht dazu, denn Ärzte
legen die vielen Bilder gern zur Seite, weil es Zeit und Engagement kostet,
 die zu lesen. Ein Urologe ist zudem kein Radiologe. Sie verlassen sich auf 
den Bericht, und schon ist eine Knochenmetastase in M0 umgedeutet und 
der Patient bekommt eine ungenügende Therapie...

Ein ordentlicher Bericht ist deswegen auch mit Bildauszügen je aus
CT und PET versehen, in denen die Befunde markiert sind, wie z.B.
in diesem Beispiel einer regredienten Läsion im Oberschenkelknochen,
die im CT ein bleibend deutlich sklerotisiertes Korrelat aufweist.
Auch die von dir erwähnte physiologischen PSMA-Anreicherungen sind
in der Übersicht sichtbar sowie viele Lymphmetastasen, die oben
nicht mehr sichtbar sind (in den Schnitten sähe man sie noch schwach)


_vLnR: CT-Schnittbild, PSMA-PET-Schnittbild, PSMA-PET-Übersicht
Oben: Aufnahme vom 26.02.18 nach 225Ac-PSMA, Unten vom 16.05.2017 (Erstes PSMA-PET am KSSG)
_

Aber eben, der Verfasser von Monikas Bericht weiss offensichtlich nicht, was 
ein PSMA-PET aussagt. Und auf so einen verlassen sich dutzende Patienten?
Wer leitet den an? Wer weist ihn auf Fehler hin?

Verärgert,
Konrad


zu https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/27556797
OK, grosse Freude, dass es per PSMA-Anreicherung auch gelingt, den Morbus Paget 
zu finden. Diese osteoblastische Krankheit würde man dann aber auch im CT sehen.

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Konrad, zum Thema PSMA-PET/CT habe ich eine Frage: Bei mir (pT3b,Gleason 9,Prostatektomie 10/12,Z.n.Strahlentherapie 2013) wurden vor 4 Jahren mehrfach PSMA-PET/CT bei PSA 50, an den Nuklearmed.Kliniken der Unis München und Köln mit negativem Ergebnis durchgeführt. In Heidelberg (Prof.Haberkorn) äußrte u.a. "Wie von den Kollegen von der TU München und Kölön bereits bemerkt deutet ein negatives PET/CT  bei einem PSA größer als 4 eher auf einen PSMA-negativen Tumor hin." Nun meine Frage, die bildgebenden Verfahren haben sich ja im Laufe der Zeit deutlich weiterentwickelt, kann ich davon ausgehen, dass eine PSMA-negative Metastasierung sich positiv verändert. Also eine PSMA-PET/CT/MRT mit einem spezifischen Tracer z.B. 68Ga heute zu einem anderen Ergebnis führt oder wäre das wenig sinnvoll.Danke!
klaus42

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Klaus,
ob man 68Ga oder ein anderes Radionuklid verwende, ist vollkommen egal,
solange das Zeug reichlich Positronenzerfälle liefert, die vom PET gelesen
werden können.

Wichtig ist der Ligand, also jene Komponente des Tracers, der das Radionuklid
an das PSMA der Krebszellen bindet. Wenn der aber kein PSMA auf den 
Krebszellen vorfindet, gibt es kein Signal, die Krebszellen leuchten dann nicht.
Das ist blöd für die weniger als zehn Prozent Betroffenen, weil sie dann
eben nicht von diesem hochspezifischen Tracer profitieren können.
Einen spezifischeren Tracer als PSMA-Liganden für PCa gibt es in der ganzen
Medizin nicht. Aber eben. Wo kein PSMA, da kein Signal. 
Prof. Haberkorn  hatte dich wohl nicht einfach weggeschickt, sondern
Alternativen mit dir besprochen?

Wenn PSMA nicht bindet, macht man eben, was man vor der Einführung von 
PSMA-Liganden gemacht hat, ein Cholin-PET. Das zeigt zwar nicht spezifisch
Prostatakrebs an, aber doch immerhin Zonen verstärkten Stoffwechsels 
und damit auch aktive Metastasen. Sowohl Spezifität als auch Sensitivität 
sind zwar geringer, aber das Cholin-PET ist weltweit immer noch der Standard 
bei Prostatakrebs, auch in den USA und UK.
So schlecht kann das also nicht sein.


Ich nehme an, dass man damit was finden wird.
Konrad

----------


## Urologe

> Hallo,
> 
> der Befund liegt mir nun vor und beunruhigt uns sehr. Was es genau alles bedeutet verstehen wir nicht richtig (Lebermetastase? Knochenmetastase?) und was wir jetzt tun müssen. Wir bekommen auf die schnelle keine Termine. Drängt die Zeit? Wohin sollen wir uns wenden? Welche Therapie und und...Fragen über Fragen und wir sind überfodert. Vielleicht könnt ihr uns einen Rat geben. Allerherherzlichsten Dank dafür im voraus!!! Hier der Befund, leider nur Auszugsweise, da zu viel:
> 
> 
> *Im PSAM-PET-CZ und PET-MRT findet sich ein malignomtypischer PSAMA- Rezeptorbesatz in der Prostata, in beiden Prostatalappen im Sinne eines Lokalrezidivss nach Brachytherapie.*
> *Fokale Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os ilium links. Morpholog.findet sich weder ein CT- noch ein MRT- Korrelat. Insofern in der ersten Linie als fokal gesteigerte Knochenmetabolismus zu werten.*
> *Kein Hinweis auf eine lymphogene Metastasierung des Prostatakarzinoms.*
> 
> ...


Bei dem Leberbefund handelt ist sich nur um eine harmlose Zyste (vermutlich).
Beim Knochenbefund sieht es anders aus - es könnte sich um eine sehr frühe Manifestation einer Knochenmetastase handeln.
Da aber, ausser einer aufwändigen Knochenbiopsie, keine vernünftige diagnostische Option vorliegt würde ich abwarten und
in 6 Monaten die Knochenszintigrafie wiederholen. Alternativ kann eine NaF18-PET/CT gemacht werden, die ist teuer und wird NICHT von den Kassen übernommen
Das nach einem Jahr in der PET die Prostata noch leuchtet ist fast normal (hatte ich schon oben beschrieben) und aus meiner Sicht KEIN Rezidiv sondern REST

----------


## cruserine

> Bei dem Leberbefund handelt ist sich nur um eine harmlose Zyste (vermutlich).
> Beim Knochenbefund sieht es anders aus - es könnte sich um eine sehr frühe Manifestation einer Knochenmetastase handeln.
> Da aber, ausser einer aufwändigen Knochenbiopsie, keine vernünftige diagnostische Option vorliegt würde ich abwarten und
> in 6 Monaten die Knochenszintigrafie wiederholen. Alternativ kann eine NaF18-PET/CT gemacht werden, die ist teuer und wird NICHT von den Kassen übernommen
> Das nach einem Jahr in der PET die Prostata noch leuchtet ist fast normal (hatte ich schon oben beschrieben) und aus meiner Sicht KEIN Rezidiv sondern REST


Danke für die Antwort. Aber: Gegen die Prostata die leuchtet spricht aber doch der steigende PSA- Wert? Oder ist das zusammen mit dem CT kein Beweis für ein Rezidiv? Mein Mann will nun eine Biopsie machen lassen. Dieses PSAM-CT würden wir gern noch von einem anderen Radiologen Befunden lassen. Wie geht man da vor? Übernimmt es die KK?

Danke und viele Grüße Monika

----------


## klaus42

Hallo Konrad, danke für deine ausführlichen Anmerkungen, selbstverständlich wurde ich von Prof.Haberkorn nicht einfach weggeschickt, sondern eingehend beraten und von ihm empfohlen, eine PET/CT mit einem Cholin-Tracer oder die von von seinem Kollegen Prof.Drzezga,Köln, angedeutete MRT des Knochenmarks in den Regionen Wirbelsäule und Becken durchzuführen. Du liegst mit deiner Beurteilung also durchaus richtig. Also nochmals Danke und das Thema ist für mich damit abgeschlossen.
klaus42

----------


## MartinWK

> Gegen die Prostata die leuchtet spricht aber doch der steigende PSA- Wert? Oder ist das zusammen mit dem CT kein Beweis für ein Rezidiv?


Georg hatte bereits darauf hingewiesen, dass aufgrund des PSA-Wertes erst ab 4,5 von einem (biochemischen) Rezidiv gesprochen werden kann. Daher kann ein Rezidiv momentan nur aus der Bildgebung gefolgert werden. Der Radiologe sieht ein typisches Lokalrezidiv. Der Urologe hier im Forum widerspricht und Konrad hält den Radiologen für unfähig. Dass die Prostata noch leuchtet ist nicht ungewöhnlich, aber zuviel sollte sie nicht leuchten (PCa-Zellen geben ein sehr viel höheres Signal als gesunde Prostatazellen).
Eine Zweitmeinung hätte keine Konsequenzen. Eine Biopsie kann man machen, wenn man bereit ist, bei positivem Ergebnis sofort die LDR Brachy zu verwerfen und eine andere, nebenwirkungsreichere Therapie (RPE - ist als Salvage nach Brachy nicht ohne) anzufangen. Dies mit dem Risiko, dass doch schon eine Metastasierung stattgefunden hat und man ganz schnell in der systemischen Therapie landet (und damit die RPE eigentlich nichts gebracht hat). Daher abwarten, was mit dem Knochenbefund wird (und wie sich das PSA entwickelt).

----------


## Urologe

Es kann auch immer noch ein PSA-Bump sein.
Ich würde die Nerven behalten. Evtl. Finasterid für 6 Monate dazu,
"um die Prostata zu beruhigen".

----------


## cruserine

An einen Bump glaubt so keiner mehr wirklich, da das PSA stetig langsam steigt. Und die Prostata sowie der Knochen bei PSMA-CT geleuchtet hat. Er will nun eine Biopsie machen lassen.
Mein Mann nimmt bereits seit einem Jahr Tamsulosin und Pollstimol. Dieses Finasterid will er nicht aus Angst vor Impotenz. Aber vielen Dank.

----------


## Urologe

> An einen Bump glaubt so keiner mehr wirklich, da das PSA stetig langsam steigt. Und die Prostata sowie der Knochen bei PSMA-CT geleuchtet hat. Er will nun eine Biopsie machen lassen.
> Mein Mann nimmt bereits seit einem Jahr Tamsulosin und Pollstimol. Dieses Finasterid will er nicht aus Angst vor Impotenz. Aber vielen Dank.


Ein Jahr nach Brachytherapie wird man IMMER noch Prostatakarzinomzellen in der Biopsie finden (denn nach ca. einem Jahr ist erst die Strahlendosis weitgehend VOLLSTÄNDIG von den Seeds abgegeben). 
Eigentlich sind frühesten nach ZWEI Jahren keine PCA-Zellen mehr nachweisbar.
Schwierig ist, zu entscheiden ob die Karzinomzellen noch aktiv oder regressiv sind ... dass können viele Pathologen nicht gut unterscheinden nach Radiatio ...
Ich empfehle daher bei dieser speziellen Fragestellung die Histologie an Prof. Bonkhoff zu senden,

----------


## Georg_

Sehr geehrter Urologe,

kann man statt Finasterid auch Dutasterid nehmen? Oder welche Vorteile hat Finasterid gegenüber Dutasterid?

Georg

----------


## daniela3

Das hätte mich auch sehr interessiert...auch die Tatsache, dass die Mittel verschrieben werden auch bei nicht mehr vorhandenen Prostata. Wie senkt (oder besser gesagt soll möglicherweise senken) Proscar den PSA Wert wenn keine Prostata mehr da ist?

----------


## Hvielemi

> An einen Bump glaubt so keiner mehr wirklich, da das PSA stetig langsam steigt. Und die Prostata sowie der Knochen bei PSMA-CT geleuchtet hat. Er will nun eine Biopsie machen lassen.


Liebe Monika,
Du schreibst von einem stetig langsamen PSA-Anstieg, was ohne Berechnung
der Verdoppelungszeiten wenig aussagekräftig ist.
Mit dem Eintrag der Werte, die nun über dutzende Beiträge verstreut sind,
in ein Profil bei Myprostate.eu würden die Werte tabellarisch und grafisch
ausgewertet nach PSA-VZ und Steilheit der Verlaufskurve.
Insbesondere Letzteres lässt auf einen Blick auf die Art des Anstieges
schliessen:
Ein 'echter', exponentieller Anstieg durch Krebs wird als Gerade dargestellt,
ein Bump, der ja irgendwann abklingt, duch eine flacher werdende Kurve.

Die Mühe lohnt sich!
Ihr werdet eurem Urologen Erkenntnisse vortragen können, von denen
der nicht mal träumt. Oder hat irgendjemand schon gesehen, dass ein Uro
die Werte seiner Patienten in halblogarithmischem Papier aufträgt!?
Wenn die Ärzte das ncht können, können es die Patienten eben.


Mal abwarten mit der Biopsie, bis der Verlauf ausgewertet ist.
Dann gucken wir weiter.

Konrad

----------


## Urologe

> Sehr geehrter Urologe,
> 
> kann man statt Finasterid auch Dutasterid nehmen? Oder welche Vorteile hat Finasterid gegenüber Dutasterid?
> 
> Georg


Ja, kann man. Finasterid hat schnelleres (12 Stunden) Wirkmaximum gegenüber Dutasterid (3 Wochen!),
dafür aber nur 70% Blockade, gegenüber Duta - 95% Blockade

----------


## Urologe

> Das hätte mich auch sehr interessiert...auch die Tatsache, dass die Mittel verschrieben werden auch bei nicht mehr vorhandenen Prostata. Wie senkt (oder besser gesagt soll möglicherweise senken) Proscar den PSA Wert wenn keine Prostata mehr da ist?


Testosteron wird auch in den Haarfollikeln zur DHT umgewandelt (deshalb als Haarwuchsmittel) und in den Prostatakrebszellen, egal wo sie sind ...

----------


## cruserine

Hallo,

ich habe angefangen, den Bericht meines Mannes im MyProstate einzugeben. Werde ihn nach und nach vervollständigen.
Unter Name: Segler59 nachzulesen.

Was kann ich jetzt an dem Verlauf der Kurve ablesen?

LG Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Monika,
Die Kurve seit dem Nadir ist etwas wackelig, , wie zuvor, was man auch an den roten (steigend)
und grünen (sinkend) Feldern in der Tabelle ablesen kann, aber insgesamt leicht steigend.

Hier die PSA-VZ-Tabelle:






16.10.17
2.80
--
--
--
--

08.01.18
3.25
1.07
--
--
--

02.03.18
3.10
--
2.56
--
--

13.04.18
3.70
0.45
1.39
--
--



Was auffällt ist, dass der Anstieg seit dem Nadir vom 16.10.17 noch nicht
mal ein ng/ml beträgt. Um ein Rezidiv nach Bestrahlung zu definieren,
bedarf es mit gutem Grund eines Wertes von Nadir + 2ng/ml also etwa 5.
Die PSA VZ liegt über jeweils zwei Messperioden über einem Jahr.
Das sagt aber wenig, weil ja von einem (unbekannten) PSA-Grundwert
der noch vorhandenen Prostata ausgegangen werten muss, der die VZ
nach oben treibt, also auf die gute Seite.

Jetzt irgendetwas tun, halte ich für eine Panikreaktion. Weiterhin PSA-
Messen, bis sich eine klare Tendenz zeigt, und dann neu entscheiden,
ob und was zu tun sei. Es könnte ja immer noch sein, dass die Seeds
weiterstrahlen und auch noch der vorhandene Rest des Tumors
beseitigt wird, wie FS mehrfach zu bedenken gab.

Es klingt blöd jetzt, aber nichts Genaues weiss man nicht.
Nun legt das Thema erst mal zur Seite und konzentriert euch auf
das Leben, das Segeln und was es sonst noch Erfreuliches gibt.
Während des Sommers habt ihr "frei vom Krebs".


Carpe diem!
Konrad


PS:
Ein spannender Bericht, der aufzeigt, wie man sich manchmal mit viel
Energie gegen das 'System' wehren muss. Und nun komm auch ich wieder
mit Beruhigendem und Leitlinien. Sorry!
Hier der Link zum myprostate-Profil, den Du in die Signatur setzen kannst:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=876

----------


## cruserine

Lieber Konrad, vielen vielen Dank für deine Einschätzung und deine Mühe die du dir machst, immer alles umgehend zu beurteilen und zu kommentieren.

Da man nun ja noch nichts genaues weiß, rät natürlich jeder Arzt zu etwas anderem (weil die eigentlich genau so ratlos sind und irgendetwas tun wollen). Sogar Dr. Kahmann aus Berlin, den ich angeschrieben habe, rät zu einer Biopsie.

Wäre die Stelle am Knochen nicht zu sehen gewesen, wären wir uch weiterhin entspannt geblieben. Naja, so richtig auch nicht, aber schon eher. Nun mit der leuchtenden Stelle am Knochen, haben wir halt Panik bekommen. Nächste Woche wird wieder PSA bestimmt, da werden wir weiter sehen. Und im NCT Heidelberg haben wir einen Termin. Es läuft.

Ich wünsche dir und allen anderen hier ein schönes Pfingstfest und weiterhin alles Gute!
LG Monika

----------


## cruserine

Hallo,

der neue PSA-Wert ist da, leider 4,7. Und die anderen, freies PSA und Quotient sind deutlich gefallen. Nächste Woche ist MRT und die Woche drauf ist eine Biopsie. Dann siehr man weiter. Aber jetzt bekommen wir richtig Angst davor, was jetzt kommt. >Und wir sind ziemlich allein gelassen von den Ärzten. Auch im NCT Heidelberg hat man unseren Terrmin abgesagt, um den ich so sehr gekämpft habe. Erst müssen die Ärzte das Biopsieergebnis wissen und dann erst wird entschieden, ob mein Mann überhaupt einen Termin dort bekommt. Sch....Und ein multiparametrisches MRT soll nicht gemacht werden (laut Sekretärin!!!), da er Seeds in der Prostata hat, sondern nur ein normales.
Der Urologe in Urlaub usw. wie es halt immer so ist.Knochenszinti soll in drei Monaten gemacht werden.

Ich werde den Bericht in myprostate im Laufe der Zeit vervollständigen, sobald ich Zeit habe. Ich verstehe allerdings die Grafiken nicht richtig, bzw. Unterschied logarithmisch zu linear und auch die PSA- Verlaufszeit nicht. Verdopplungszeit wäre bei meinem Mann gesunken (aber der PSA ist doch gestiegen). Irgendwie versteh ich es nicht. Aber die Werte sind schlecht, soviel versteh ich zumindest.

Viele Grüße Monika

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Monika,



> Verdopplungszeit wäre bei meinem Mann gesunken (aber der PSA ist doch gestiegen).


die Bedeutung der Verdoppelungszeit wird öfter falsch verstanden, im Sinne von: "Wenn der Wert fällt, muss das doch ein gutes Zeichen sein!" Leider ist hier das Gegenteil der Fall. Die Verdoppelungszeit ist die Zeit, in der ein PSA-Wert sich verdoppelt. Je kürzer diese Zeit und damit die PSA-VZ, desto schneller wächst der Krebs und desto aggressiver ist er. 
Eine logarithmische Darstellung wählt man, wenn ein Wert sich über mehrere Zehnerpotenzen erstrecken kann, z. B. 0,001...0,01...0,1...1...10...100...1000... Die relative Genauigkeit ist in dieser Darstellung in jeder Dekade die gleiche. Lies dazu auch bei Wikipedia. Für das Darstellen des zeitlichen Verlaufs des PSA-Wertes wählt man eine halblogarithmische Darstellung, d. h. nur eine Achse (die PSA-Wert-Achse, y-Achse) ist logarithmisch unterteilt, die andere (die Zeitachse, x-Achse) ist linear unterteilt.

Ralf

----------


## MartinWK

Hallo Monika, PSA 4,7 bedeutet ein biochemisches Rezidiv, und es ist gestützt durch Bildgebung. Jetzt gilt es festzustellen
1. ob lokales Rezidiv (Prostata)
2. ob Lymphknoten (bereits auffällig in der Bildgebung)
3. ob weitere Herde (bisher nicht auffällig in der Bildgebung).
Die Biopsie kann 1. oder 2. bestätigen (oder sie findet nichts, das wäre bei weiter steigendem PSA schlecht).

Ein mpMRT ist sinnvoll auch bei Seeds nach einer neuen Studie von Valle et al (2018):
https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pmc/articles/PMC5765929/
Die Seeds verschlechtern die Detektion in Seednähe, so daß insgesamt ein mpMRT nach Brachy weniger exakt ist als nach externer Bestrahlung. Für den bereits verdächtigen Lymphknoten kann es auf jeden Fall eingesetzt werden. Wichtig ist auch der Vergleich zu früheren Aufnahmen.
MRT ist eine Kunst für sich. Einige schwören auf Endorektalspule, die Laien hören 3 Tesla und denken "muss besser als 1,5 Tesla sein" (aber die Energieaufnahme des Körpers/des Wassers beschränkt die Präzision, bei 3 Tesla müssen die Frequenzen sinken, das Bild kann sogar schlechter werden). Die Klinik ist da nicht die letzte Instanz, andere machen es anders und vielleicht besser.

Die Biopsie ist demnach eine Fusionsbiopsie? Dann wird das MRT nur gemacht um die Stanzen zu positionieren? Was wird denn biopsiert? Auch der Lymphknoten?

Das Knochenszinti in 3 Monaten kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Es wurde doch bereits ein PSMA PET/CT gemacht? Dann wäre wenn überhaupt erneut ein solches sinnvoll, da hat man dann auch Vergleichsbilder.

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Ralf,
vielen Dank für deine Antwort. Jetzt habe ich es besser verstanden. 
LG Monika

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Martin,

ja es soll eine Fusionsbiopsie gemacht werden in Heidelberg. Es wird die Prostata biopsiert. Genau die beiden Bereiche, die beim PSMA- PET-CT geleuchtet haben.

 Jeder Arzt der sich die Bilder angesehen hat, hat bisher etwas anderes gesagt. Einer es seine zwei Herde in zwei Prostatalappen, einer es sei ein Herd, der über einen großen Bereich geht usw. Ebenso hält jeder eine Knochenmetastase für unwahrscheinlich, da mein Mann einen Gleason 6 hat. Aber im PEt-Ct hat die Stelle im Becken deutlich geleuchtet. Die Lymphknoten hätten nichts. Nur ein Bereich an der Leber war noch zu sehen der suspekt war, aber nicht geleuchtet hat. Jetzt ist der PSA von vor vier Wochen von 3,7 auf 4,7 gestiegen.

Das wiederholen des PSMA-PET-CT leuchtet mir ein, wegen besserem Vergleich. Die Ärzte sprechen aber nur von Szintigraphie. Vielleicht weil es billiger ist? Ich weiß ja nicht, ob die TK diese Untersuchung in Berlin nochmal bezahlt.

LG Monika

----------


## MartinWK

Da hatte ich die Befunde nicht richtig in Erinnerung; war Knochen und nicht Lymphknoten (am Besten ein Profil anlegen, denn immer durch alle Beiträge zu blättern macht keinen Spaß).
Gleason 6 ist "nur" der Biopsiebefund, es könnte auch ein höherer vorliegen. Leber ist wohl eher nichts zu erwarten.
Bei Brachytherapie ist am Wahrscheinlichsten ein Lokalrezidiv, die Strahlendosen sind häufig zu gering.

Szintigraphie ist Leitlinienstandard (und billiger). PSMA PET/CT ist neu (und teurer).

----------


## Hvielemi

> Eine logarithmische Darstellung wählt man, wenn ein Wert sich über mehrere Zehnerpotenzen erstrecken kann, z. B. 0,001...0,01...0,1...1...10...100...1000... Die relative Genauigkeit ist in dieser Darstellung in jeder Dekade die gleiche.


Guck dazu meinen PSA-Anstieg um das eintausendfache in kurzer Zeit in Anhang [1].
Jetzt kommt der Trick: Jede Verzehnfachung dauerte etwa 2.5 Monate, diese
konstante Verzehnfachungszeit wird als (etwas wackelige) Gerade dargestellt.
Grosse Preisfrage:
Wie lange hätte es ohne Therapie gedauert, bis nach der nächsten Verzehnfachung
die 1000er- oder gar die 10'000er-Linie gerissen worden wäre?
Die graphische Lösung ist einfach: Eine Gerade in den Anstieg legen und nach oben
verlängern. Es wären je noch einmal 2.5 Monate.
Versuch das mal in der zweiten, linearen Grafik! Geht nicht, Du bräuchtest eine
dreihundert Meter lange Papierrolle um die 10'000 darzustellen.

Mit der PSA-Verdoppelungszeit verhält es sich gleich, wie mit der Verzehnfachung,
nur ist sie etwas handlicher.
In der Grafik zeigt sich ebenfalls eine Gerade, wenn die VZ konstant ist.
Die Grafik von Cruiserine bzw. Segler59 zeigt aber eine nach oben gekrümmte Kurve, 
was heisst, der Anstieg beschleunigte sich, bzw. die VZ verkürzt sich.
Das bestätigt sich bei einem Blick in die PSA-VZ-Tabelle, die eine Verkürzung auf 
weniger als die Hälfte ausweist von 10 auf grad noch 4 Monate.
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=876&page=psa

Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Hallo zusammen,

wir kommen soeben vom Urologen Und ein mpMRT wurde heute morgen auch gemacht. Nächste Woche ist die Bopsie und die Woche drauf bekommen wir das Ergebnis.
Der Urologe begrüßte uns (zu unser beider Verwunderung) mit dem Satz: Das sind ja sehr gute Neuigkeiten. Wir dachten erst, er hätte den Patient verwechselt. Aber er meinte es wohl so, dass nach versagter LDR- Brachytherapie nun eine kurative Behandlung immer noch möglich sei. Und eine Knochnemetastase sähe er auf dem Bild des PSMA-CT nicht. Die Ergebnisse nach einer solchen Untersuchung seien häufig falsch Positiv und wir sollten nicht davon ausgehen, dass es eine Metastase sei.
Er empfielt meinem Mann eine OP. Und ob es eine Metastase sei, würde man dann am PSA- Verlauf sehen. Wir sind nach wie vor verunsichert...

Jetzt suchen wir einen Operateur, der eine Op nach einer Brachytherapie macht. Weiß jemand einen erfahrenen Arzt der sowas gut kann? 

Nervenerhaltend wird man da nicht operieren können, habe ich gelesen. Auch wäre es hinterher dann mit der Kontinenz ein größeres Problem als bei einer Primärbehandlung. 
Vielen Dank und liebe Grüße Monika

Ihr seid alle klasse hier, dass ihr euer Wissen immer so bereitwillig weiter gebt. Vielen herzlichen Dank dafür!!!

----------


## RalfDm

Hallo Monika,

kein Uro-Chirurg ist begeistert von der Aufgabe RP nach RT, aber nahezu jeder musste das wohl schon mal machen. Ich weiß von den Profs. Heidenreich (Köln), Stöckle (Homburg/Saar) und Dr. Witt (Gronau), dass sie diesbezüglich schon tätig waren, aber es muss doch auch an der Uniklinik HD Erfahrung geben?

Ralf

----------


## cruserine

morgen ist nun die Biopsie. Jetzt hat man Blut im Urin festgestellt und macht noch eine Blasenspiegelung mit. Ist das ein sehr schlechtes Zeichen, dass man Blut im Urin gefunen hat?

----------


## cruserine

Hallo zusammen,

nun liegt das Biopsieergebnis vor. 24 Proben wurden entnommen und zwei davon nochmals nachbefundet. Kein Karzinom nachweisbar. Eine Blasenspiegelung wurde mitgemacht. Ebenfalls unauffällig. Der letzte PSA 10 Tage nach Biopsie war 6,88. 25 Erys hat er immer im Urin...

Ein MRT-Urogramm wurde 2 Wochen nach Biopsie auch gemacht :Soweit unauffällig, aber mehrere kleine Leberzysten (max. 20 mm Durchmesser. Leicht vergrößerte Prostata, KM-Enhancement am ehesten dem linken Samenbläschen zuzuordnen. DD Sekretstau. Kein sicherer Hinweis auf ein kapselüberschreitendes Wachstum bei z.N.PCA.

Nun hat mein Mann seit heute auch noch einen roten, geschwollenen, schwerzhaften Penis. 

Sein Urologe (welcher vor der Bopsie zur sofortigen Prostataentfernung (ohne vorher eine Biopsie zu machen) riet nun zu einer Entfernung der Lymphknoten. Ansonsten wüsste er nun auch nicht weiter. Es wäre suspekt und alles kompliziert bei meinem Mann und er soll in die Uniklinik gehen. 

Was kann denn nun sein? Die Ärztegehen nicht von Knochenmetastasen aus, da sein Gleason 6 war vor der Therapie und es nicht sein kann. Aber eine suspekte Stelle war im PET- CT zu sehen. Wobei man im Befund nicht von einer Metastase ausgeht.

Aber was lässt den PSA steigen? War der Gleason vielleicht doch höher damals und wurde nun durch die Brachy alle Tumorzellen abgetötet? Der Nadir war bei 2,8. Für einen Bounce sei es zu früh, meinte der Urologe. Der käme erst nach zwei Jahren.

Wir sind erst mal sehr froh über dieses Ergebnis, aber besorgt wegen des steigenden PSA. Der Urologe will in drei Monaten erneut PSA messen und dann mal sehen.

 Verliert mein Mann eventuell wertvolle Zeit? Was kann man denn jetzt machen? Und was könnte es sein? 

Wieder einmal bedanke ich mich bei allen hier recht herzlich für Ihre Antwort und wünsche allen hier nur das Allerbeste. Einen schönen Sonntag noch und viele Grüße
Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

> Was kann denn nun sein? 
> Die Ärztegehen nicht von Knochenmetastasen aus, 
> da sein Gleason 6 war vor der Therapie und *es nicht sein kann*. 
> Aber eine suspekte Stelle war im PET- CT zu sehen. 
> Wobei man im Befund nicht von einer Metastase ausgeht.


Ahoi Monika, 
von mitten auf dem Bodensee ...


'Nicht sein können' gibt es nicht.
Irgendjemanden trifft die Ausnahme.

Der Bericht sollte aufgeteilt sein in ein Kapitel zum PET und eines zum CT.
Ich geh davon aus, dass die "suspekte Stelle" im PET gesehen wurde.
Am besten Du zeigst uns mal das entsprechende Schnittbild*.
Dann kann man dir schnell sagen, was da leuchte.

Der Vorschlag, an die Uniklinik zu gehen, ist offensichtlich richtig.
Die Ärzte fabulieren und schwafeln.


Carpe diem! 
Konrad



*
Die PET/CT-CD öffnen und von dem 'leuchtenden' Schnitt ein Bildschirmfoto machen.
Rand und je nach Wunsch die Patientendaten wegschneiden und
Das Bild mit picr.de hochladen. Bildbreite 640px reicht.
Den [ímg] ... [/ímg]-Code unverändert in den Beitrag kopieren.
Bild kommt in [Vorschau], kontrollieren, dann [Antworten].

----------


## cruserine

Ahoi Konrad und gute Reise!

Ich schaffe es nicht, hier Bilder einzustellen. Leider. Ich habe ein paar ausgedruckt bekommen. Die PET-CT-CD kann ich nicht öffnen. 

Wir gehen nun nach Heidelberg und hören, was die weiter vorschlagen.

Noch einen schönen Abend und eine gute Zeit am / auf dem Bodensee! Vielen Dank für deine Antwort und alles Gute.

Viele Grüße Monika

----------


## Georg_

Üblich ist eine Biopsie mit 12 Stanzen, wenn 24 gemacht wurden und kein Tumor entdeckt wurde, so ist da auch kein Tumor. Die LDR Brachytherapie hat wohl gut gewirkt und eine Operation ist vom Tisch. 
Metastasen wurden mit dem PSMA PET/CT nicht entdeckt und sind bei Gleason 6 auch sehr selten. Das PSMA PET/CT ist deutlich besser als ein Knochenszinitgramm, darauf kann man jetzt verzichten. Also nun einen Tumor behandeln, der mit den besten diagnostischen Mitteln nicht zu finden ist? Wohl kaum.

Ein Bounce kann auch vor zwei Jahren auftreten und ist bei Brachytherapie sehr häufig. Ansonsten wäre eine Entzündung des verbliebenen, gesunden Prostatagewebes eine Möglichkeit.

Georg

----------


## MartinWK

Georg hat eigentlich schon alles gesagt. Das sieht alles nach Nebenwirkungen der Brachytherapie aus. PSA als alleiniges Indiz ist nur nach RPE aussagekräftig. Da alles andere negativ ist: Abwarten und die Symptome lindern.

----------


## Hvielemi

> Da alles andere negativ ist: Abwarten und die Symptome lindern.


Nein, es scheint eben nicht alles negativ, 
sondern ein Befund im PET/CT wird wegen GS6 weggefaselt.
Wozu dann das teure Bild, wenn es ohnehin keine Metastasen geben darf?

Monika,
Du kannst auch die passende Stelle des Berichtes zum PET/CT abtippen
und/oder den passenden Bildausdruck mit dem Handy fotografieren und 
dann in der beschriebenen Weise via picr.de hochladen. 


Grüsse wieder vom Festland,
Konrad

----------


## Georg_

Monika,

auf der PSMA PET/CT ist immer ein Bildbetrachtungsprogramm drauf. Beim Einlegen der CD sollte es automatisch starten - nach einiger Wartezeit. Sonst mit dem File Explorer die CD ansehen und versuchen das Programm dort zu finden und durch Doppelklick zu starten.

Konrad hat etliche PSMA PET/CTs machen lassen und kennt sich bestens aus. Du kannst ihm den picr.de Link auch per PN senden, wenn Du das Bild hier nicht einstellen willst.

Im PSMA PET/CT hat etwas geleuchtet und die Biopsie hat nichts gefunden. Vielleicht findet Konrad den Grund dafür. Oder die Brachytherapie-SEEDs haben zwischen PSMA PET/CT und Biopsie den restlichen Tumor erledigt.

Georg

----------


## Urologe

Ich komme auf meine früheren Aussagen zurück:
1. Geduld
2. es kann immer noch ein Bump sein
3. Finasterid dazu kann hilfreich sein
4. die aussage REZIIDIV des PET ist falsch, im höchsten Falle RESTaktivität, was noch normal ist
5. manchmal kommen PSA-Abfälle erst nach 24 Monaten

----------


## MartinWK

> Nein, es scheint eben nicht alles negativ, sondern ein Befund im PET/CT wird wegen GS6 weggefaselt.


Das Lokalrezidiv ist nach 24-Stanzen-Biopsie erstmal vom Tisch. Es bleibt der Knochenbefund, der vom Radiologen nicht als solcher eingestuft wurde. Er kann einer der sehr seltenen falsch-positiven Anzeigen eines PSMA PET/CT sein. Eine sofortige Bestrahlung wird ein Arzt nur nach entsprechendem Befund oder positiver Biopsie machen. Eine Zweitmeinung wurde bisher nicht eingeholt; Konrads Meinung würde den Strahlenarzt nicht überzeugen. Eine Biopsie ist möglich, aber schwierig. Wer keinen Zweitbefund einholt und/oder keine Knochenbiopsie machen läßt wartet ab und mißt PSA und macht ggfs. in 3 oder 6 Monaten noch ein PSMA PET/CT.

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Konrad, 

ich hoffe, du konntest deinen gestrigen Ausflug genießen! Der Bodensee ist wunderschön, den lieben wir.

Ich  habe es versucht mit den Bildern, habe sie nochmals fotografiert, aber  ich bekomme sie hier nicht eingestellt. Als Emailanhang kann ich sie  verschicken. Nun tippe ich mal den Bericht ab:

PET- Befund Kopf:
Keine  suspekten fokalen Aktivitätsanreicherungen intracraniell.  Physiologische Aktivitätsanreicherungen der Tränen und der  Speicheldrüsen.

Ct- Befund Kopf:
CCT nach i.v. KM- Gabe:
Regelrecht  der Calotte anliegende Hemisphären. Normal weites corticales  Sulcusrelief. Regelrechtes Dichteverhalten der Marklager und  Stammganglien. Keine Raumforderungszeichen. Keine ischämischen Läsionen.  Supratentoriell normal weites, mittelständiges und symmetrisches  Ventrikelsystem.
Unauffälliger Befund im Bereich der hinteren  Schädelgrube mit normal weitem, orthotop gelegenem IV. Ventrikel.  Symmetrische und regelrechte Abbildung der Kleinhirnhemisphären sowie  der Kleinhirnbrückenwinkelregion. Die miterfassten Nebenhöhlenanteile  zeigen keine entzündlichen Schleimhautveränderungen.

PET- Befund Ganzkörper:
Die  in 3 Ebenen dokumentierten 3D- Ganzkörperaufnahmen in PET- Technik und  in PET/CT- Technik zeigen eine malignomtypischen PSMA- Rezeptorbesatz in  der Prostata diffus, betont im linken Prostatalappen dorsal basal. SUV  6,5 (PET/CT) SUV 7,2 (PET/MRT).

Die Lunge zeigt im PET einen unauffälligen Befund, kein Hinweis auf ein Malignom.
Die  parenchymatösen Abdominalorgane kommen unauffällig  zur Darstellung.  Kein Hinweis auf intraabdominelle Lymphknotenmetastasen, insbesondere im  Bereich der paraaortalen, paracavalen und mesenterialen  Lymphabflussgebiete.
Die Nieren und die ableitenden Harnwege stellen  sich funktionell- metabolisch unauffällig dar. Kein Hinweis auf ein  postrenales Harnabflusshindernis.
Es findet sich eine punktuelle  Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os ilium links. SUV 5,9 (PET-CT), SUV 6,1  (PET/MRT). Bei dem genannten Fokus findet sich keine morphologischen  Veränderungen in der CT- und in der MRT- Studie.

CT- Befund Ganzkörper:
CT nach bolusartiger peripher-venöser maschineller Injektion von 80 ml Ultravist 300:

Artefaktzeichnung  im Oberkiefer. Im Halsbereich keine suspekten Lymphknotenstationen.  Schilddrüse klein. Mediastinal 6 mm großer fettindruiter Nodulus links  paraaortal, nicht suspekt. Vereinzelte kleine Noduli supracarnial,  ebenfalls nicht suspekt. Keine signifukant vergrößerten Lymphknoten  bihilär und biaxillär. Axiale Hiatushernie. Pleuropulmonal keine  Infiltrate, kine suspekten Rundherde. In erster Linie lagebdingte  diskrete Minderbelüftungen im Mittellappen basal, in der Lingula und in  beiden Unterlappen dorso- basal.
Leberparenchym mit darstellung einer  2,1 cm goßen hypodensen Läsion im Segment II, dd Leberzyste.  Gallenblase ohne röntgendichte Konkremente. Milz, Pankreas, Nebennieren  und Nieren regulär. Kein Harnaufstau. Keine freie Flüssigkeit  intraabdominell. Prostata mit multiplen metallischen Seeds.
Samenblasen  regulär. Sigmadivertikulose. Aorten- und Vasosklerose mit Kalkplaques.  Kein Nachweis signifikant vergrößerten Lymphknoten im Abdomen paravasal.
Die  Durchsicht im Knochenfenster ergibt keinen Nachweis von malignen  ossären Destruktionen im Stammskelett. Multisegmentale  Spondyloosteochondrosos der LWS. Keine suspekten Osteosklerosen,  insbesondere im Bereich des PET- positiven Fokus im Os ilium links.

MRT- Befund Becken:
Die  Prostata kann mit einer Ausdehnung von 5,1 x 3,6 cm angegeben werden (B  x T ). In der T2- Wichtung fehlende Demarkierung der zentralen und  peripheren Prostatazone. Diffuse Hypointensität des Organs.
Multiple  Signalauslöschungen entprechend den Clips bei Z.n.Brachytherapie.  Samenblasen regulär. Kein Nachweis signifikant vergößerter Lymphknoten  lokoregional. Keine suspekte fokale Signalintensitätssveränderung im  Skelettsystem, auch im Bereich des PET- positiven Befundes im Os ilium  links findet sich in der T1- FATSAT- i.v. KM- Studie keine fokale  Läsion.

Ergebnis:
Im PSMA- PET/CT und PET/MRT findet  sich ein malignomtypischer PSMA- Rezeptorbesatz in der Prostata, in  beiden Prostatalappen im Sinne eines Lokalrezidivs nach Brachytherapie.
Fokale  Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os iliun links. Morphologisch findet sich  weder ein CT- noch ein MRT- Korrelat. Insofern in der ersten Linie als  fokal gesteigerte Knochenmetabolismus zu werten.
Kein Hinweis auf eine lymphogene Metastasierung des Prostatakarzinoms.

Das  war der Befund. Morgen haben wir einen Termin am NCT Heidelberg /  Tumorboard. Da sind wir gespannt und haben viele Fragen vorbereitet.

Ich  möchte dir lieber Konrad, vielmals Danken für das , was du hier für uns  alle machst. Das ist nicht selbstverständlich! Es hilft uns wirklich  sehr viel, Licht ins Dunkel zu bringen! Danke dafür! 

Ich wünsche dir alles erdenklich Gute!!!! Viele liebe Grüße Monika

----------


## Hvielemi

Lieber Dr. FS

zu 1. Bei einem PSA-Anstieg mit einer Verdoppelungszeit von zuletzt 
weniger als zwei Monaten scheint mir der Hinweis auf 'Geduld' geringprickelnd.

zu 2. Sieht ein Bump so aus?:
http://de.myprostate.eu/?req=user&id=876&page=graphic
mit einem überexponentiellen Anstieg von 2.8 auf 6.7mg/ml innert 6 Monaten?

zu 4. Es war nicht die Rede von einem (Lokal-)Rezidiv, sondern es wurde eine 
PSMA-Anreicherung in einem Knochen zerschwafelt, wenn ich die unklaren 
Äusserungen von Cruiserine richtig interpretiere.
Radiologen machen sowas öfter, weil die sich an das CT halten und das ihnen 
fachfremde PSMA-PET aus der Nuklearmedizin nicht verstehen.

zu 5. Ein PSA-Abfall war längst schon eingetreten, als dieser Anstieg begann.



@Monika:
Wenn das ein ernstzunehmender Anstieg wäre, müsste das PSA innert 18 Tagen
um etwa ein Viertel steigen, also auf über 8ng/ml. 
NACHMESSEN!

Die Passage des Berichtes mit dieser Knochengeschichte hier einstellen, bitte.
Und das PET einem erfahrenen Nuklearmediziner zur Zweitmeinung vorlegen.


Carpe diem!
Konrad


Danke Monika für den zwischenzeitlich eingestellten Bericht:



> Fokale Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os iliun links.
> Morphologisch findet sich weder ein CT- noch ein MRT- Korrelat. 
> Insofern in der ersten Linie als fokal gesteigerte Knochenmetabolismus zu werten




Wie vermutet ein schwafelnder Radiologe, der die Funktionalität des PSMA-PET nicht versteht.
Einen SUV von 6 ignoriert man nicht einfach so!

Das Problem: Ohne Korrelat in CT oder MRT kann eine Bestrahlung nicht geplant werden.
Bei weiteren PSA-Anstieg ein weiteres MRT der fraglichen Zone, also des Beckens, machen
lassen, ohne PET und auf einem Gerät dessen Bilder der Strahlentherapeut in seine
Planungssoftware übernehmen kann.

Konrad

----------


## Hvielemi

Meinen Beitrag oben hab ich ergänzt.
Bitte Nachtrag zum PET-Bericht beachten.

----------


## cruserine

Vielen Dank lieber Konrad, habe ich gesehen. Ich werde schreiben, was die vom NCT morgen sagen.
Einen schönen Tag noch und vielen vielen Dank für alles!!! Alles Gute dir und viele Grüße, Monika

----------


## cruserine

Hallo zusammen,
wir waren im NCT Heidelberg (Rebiopsie war ja unauffällig, PSA nun bei 6,8 (1 Woche nach Biopsie). Dort zeigte man uns nochmal die Bilder des PET-CT und PET-MRT von Berlin. Aussage war, das PET kann auch falsch positiv sein und bei seinem niedrigen Gleason 6 eine Metastase unwahrscheinlich.
Allerdings riet der Urologische Chirurg zur Prostataentfernung (obwohl da ja nicht ist angeblich?!) und der Onkologe zur Chemo mit Hormonen (!?). Also viel schlauer wurden wir da nicht. Nächste Woche ist erneut ein Termin zur Besprechung, wie nun nach dem Szinti weiter vorgegangen wird. Und die nächste PSA Messung ist dann auch.
Der Hausurologe ist ratlos und verweist auf die kompetenten Ärzte an der Uni Heidelberg. Wir warten nun dieses Gespräch ab. Sonst bleibt auch nicht anderes...

 Konferenzbeschluß des Tumorboards:
Bei biochemischem Rezidiv nach Brachytherapie ohne Malignitätsnachweis in der 24-fachen Prostatastanzbiopsie und fraglicher ossärer Lasion im Os ilium li empfehelen wir zur weiteren Abklärung des ossären Befunds eine Knochenszintigraphie mit SPECT. Bei Mehranreicherung im individuellen Konzept Lokaltherapie diskutieren, alternativ Systemtherapie nach CHAARTED + AHT.

Befund Knochenszinti:
- Skelettszintigraphisch kein Anhalt für eine Knochenmetastase in der linken Beckenschaufel am Ort der flauen PSMA- Mehrspeicherung, auch nicht in der SPECT.
- Degenerative Skelettveränderungen wie oben beschrieben.

Ich wünsche allen hier ein gutes Wochenende. Viele liebe Grüße
Monika

----------


## MartinWK

Verstehe nicht, warum eine 3D-Szintigrafie aussagekräftiger sein soll als das PSMA PET/CT. Ein erneutes PSMA PET/CT (an einer anderen Einrichtung) hätte ein Vergleichsbild geliefert, Die Szinti hat noch nicht einmal den vermuteten erhöhten Knochenstoffwechsel bestätigt.
Wenn man natürlich dem PET/CT nicht traut ("falsch positiv"), ist alles möglich. Falsch-positive Ergebnisse sind sehr sehr selten, und liegen dann nicht im Knochen, sondern in Weichteilorganen. Oder es war ein Meßfehler oder falsch kalkulierte SUV, zu früh oder zu spät gemessen - sehr unwahrscheinlich. In jedem Fall unwahrscheinlicher als eine Metastase bei einem klinischen Gleason 6. Ein Upgrade auf 7 oder mehr nach RPE ist ja nicht ungewöhnlich; die Streuung ist immer schon vor der Ersttherapie erfolgt, denn das PCa braucht Jahre, bis eine Metastase sichtbar wird - die Brachy kann also den Gleason 4 in der Prostata schon beseitigt haben und er taucht in der aktuellen 24-Stanzen Biopsie nicht mehr auf. Das ist halt der Nachteil aller Therapien außer RPE: man sieht den "wahren" Gleason frühestens beim Rezidiv.

Dass der Chirurg nach Brachy eine komplizierte RPE empfiehlt und der Onkologe die Chemo, ist ja schon wie in einem schlechten Buch. Ich hoffe, die saßen nicht im Tumorboard - Der Konferenzbeschluß läßt es aber vermuten.

Also abwarten, Wochenende genießen, (kalten) Tee trinken, irgendwann PSA messen.

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Martin,

doch so war es. Es waren die Aussagen der Ärzte im Tumorboard. Ein weiteres PET-CT wird vielleicht wiederholt, falls der PSA weiter steigt. Der Urologe will aber keine neue Überweisung dazu ausstellen. Vorerst. Frühestens nach einem halben Jahr. Dann soll auch nochmals eine Biopsie gemacht werden. Er verweist immer auf die "Spezialisten" in der Uni Heidelberg und denen will er nichts vorwegnehmen. Mein Mann ist voller Hoffnung, dass es nur eine falsche Bildgebung war und keine Metastase. Er klammert sich an diesen Gedanken. Mich aber beunruhigt diese Situation sehr!!!

Das PET-CT wird dann wieder in Berlin (selbe Stelle, DTZ Berlin) gemacht, weil die Techniker Krankenkasse nur dort zahlt (haben einen Vertrag mit dieser Einrichtung). Sonst niegendwo in Deutschland. Und wir können ein PET-CT sonst nicht selbst zahlen. PSA wird im regelmäßigen Rhythmus gemessen. Nächste Woche wieder.

Viele Grüße und Danke

----------


## Hvielemi

Liebe Monika, 

so viel kumulierte Ignoranz ist nicht zu fassen, worauf auch Martin zurecht hinweist.
Wenn man im PET sehr spezifisch eine kleine PSMA-Anreicherung im Beckenknochen sieht,
 mit einem wenig spezifischen SPECT bzw. Knochenszintigramm gucken, ob man damit
Genaueres sehe, ist absurd. Denselben Blödsinn hat man gegen meinen Widerstand 
neulich auch mit mir gemacht. Das einzige, was man im Szinti sah, war meine kaputte
linke Niere. Weder in der Schädelbasis, noch im Becken noch in den Femuren sah man
was, obwohl meine Metas im PET deutlich kräftiger leuchten.

Dass man den PET-Befund dann noch mit Hinweis auf GS6 wegschwätzt ist die Höhe.
Wenn der "nicht sein kann", warum bitte sucht man ihn mit dem SPECT?

Nun einfach das PSA weiterbeobachten.
Denn (noch))  ohne Korrelat im CT oder MRT kann man die Metadtsse im Becken
ohnehin nicht bestrahlen. Nun bedarf es keines weiteren PETs, sondern bei höherem
PSA oder wenn es zwickt eines MRT. Mann weiss ja, wo man gucken muss.

Bezüglich der Prostate folge man dem Rat von Urologe FS: Geduld!

Und schon gar nicht wild rumschnippeln mit Garantie auf Inkontinenz.
Falls wider Erwarten eine Salvage-Theraapie erforderlich würde, wäre das per
SBRT in fünf Sitzungen locker erledigt.

Das Bittere, liebe Monika, ist, dass man Euch nicht mal einen Arztwechsel
empfehlen kann, ihr seid ja schon an DKFZ und UKHD.

Oder doch?
Fragt mal diese eine Stimme der Vernunft in diesem Tollhaus: FS


War schön, euch aus dem schmuddeligen, fensterlosen Wartezimmer
der UKHD-Nuklearmedizin ins Roseto zu lotsen!

Konrad

----------


## cruserine

Hallo zusammen,
der neueste PSA war 4,7, also konstant geblieben. das letzte Gespeäch im NCT vor ein paar Tagen ergab: Mein Mann soll nun das Leben erst mal wieder genießen und zwei PSA- Messsungen abwarten. Dann sich wieder in der Urologie Heidelberg vorstellen und evtl. eine erneute Sättigungsbiopsie oder ein PSMA-PET-CT machen lassen. Vorerst nichts anderes, da man ja nicht von einer Metastase ausgeht.

Wir waren in unserer Selbsthilfegruppe, in der ein Onkologe einen Vortrag hielt und den wir im Anschluß kurz zu dem ganzen befragten. Dieser meinte, man könne die Stelle im Knochen und auch die behandelte Prostata bestrahlen. Man müsste nur einen finden, der dies auch macht. Andere Betroffene meinten auch, das etwas getan werden müsste. 

Nun sind wir wieder genau so weit. Mein Mann und ich sind erst mal erschöpft von dem Stress und auch irgendwie weiter ratlos. Es bleibt also nichts, als abzuwarten. Oder? 
Mir läßt das keine Ruhe, im Gegensatz zu meinem Mann. Ich hoffe, er verliert keine wertvolle Zeit bei diesem Abwarten der nächsten PSA- Werte. Ich wäre ja dafür, er würde sich bei einem Radiologen vorstellen, ob jemand dieser die Stelle im Knochen bestahlen würde. Und dann mal abwarten, was der PSA-Verlauf macht. In den ganzen bildgebenden Berichten ist mir persönlich zu wenig Konkretes ausgeschlossen. Immer ist die Rede von solchen Umschreibungen wie am ehesten, mögliche, eventuelle usw. Das ist mir zu unsicher...ob da vielleicht nicht doch etwas böses unterwegs ist.

Viele Grüße an alle und einen schönen sonigen Sonntag

----------


## Georg_

Cruserine,

wenn der Onkologe mit im Tumorboard gesessen hätte, hätte er um die Komplexität gewusst und sich wahrscheinlich nicht dazu geäußert. Die mögliche Knochenmetastase wird wohl niemand bestrahlen, solange in der Prostataloge noch Tumor ist. Ansonsten wird dies nur gemacht, um Knochenschmerzen zu beseitigen. Und wie man das Rezidiv in der Prostataloge angehen soll ist ja wohl derzeit sehr schwierig zu sagen.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

Cruserine,

nach der Biopsie hatte ich mich mit diesem Beitrag dazu geäußert und auch Urologe fs hat dazu geschrieben. Natürlich macht ein PSA Wert von 4,7 nervös, aber Leben genießen ist wirklich jetzt die erste Patientenpflicht!

Georg

----------


## cruserine

Hallo, mein Mann hatte eine erneute PSA- Messung: 4,1 (8.8.18 war 3,9). Jetzt wissen wir wieder nicht, wie es weiter gehen soll. Der Urologe im Urlaub (dieser schlug eine Prostataentfernung nach der missglückten Brachy vor). Im Pet-CT war estwas zu sehen und im Knochen (Becken). Wurde aber weggeredet, da ja der Gleason 3+3 war, also könne das nicht sein. Es fand eine Re- Biopsie statt, bei der nichts rauskam (obwohl im PEt- CT was zu sehen war und auch das MRT ein Pirads IV-Läsion. Im Knochenszinti war nichts zu sehen. Wer kann uns einen Rat geben? Was machen wir denn nun weiter? PSA- messen? Und wie lange sollen wir da zuschauen, wie hoch soll er noch steigen? Ich habe einfach angst, dass viel Zeit unnötig vergeht, ohne dass etwas getan wird. Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten.

----------


## Hartmut S

*PET-Untersuchung im Mai 18:*



> Im PSAM-PET-CZ und PET-MRT findet sich ein malignomtypischer PSAMA- Rezeptorbesatz in der Prostata, in beiden Prostatalappen im Sinne eines Lokalrezidivss nach Brachytherapie.
> Fokale Aktivitätsanreicherung im Os ilium links. Morpholog.findet sich weder ein CT- noch ein MRT- Korrelat. Insofern in der ersten Linie als fokal gesteigerte Knochenmetabolismus zu werten.
> Kein Hinweis auf eine lymphogene Metastasierung des Prostatakarzinoms.


*Zitat Urologe fs:*



> ich sage nur: GEDULD
> Die Gesamtdosis von ca. 148 Gy der LDR-Therapie ist erst nach einem Jahr erreicht
> und dann kann es bis zu zwei Jahre dauern, dass die Karzinomzellen "Selbstmord begehen".
> Da die Prostata ja noch vorhanden ist sind schwankende und manchmal entzündungsbedingte
> (durch die Strahlenverbrennung) steigende PSA-Werte nicht auf die Goldwaage zu legen ...


*Zitat Urologe fs im mai 18:*



> Es kann auch immer noch ein PSA-Bump sein.
> Ich würde die Nerven behalten. Evtl. Finasterid für 6 Monate dazu,
> "um die Prostata zu beruhigen".


Hallo Monika,

ich habe einmal gestöbert.
Die Postings mögen nicht mehr aktuell sein, dennoch würde ich diese, in der neuen Situation, mit einbeziehen.

Du solltest keine Angst haben.
Kaum einer würde bei einem Glasson 3+3 etwas Gravierendes vermuten.
Daher verstehe ich auch die Ärzte, mit der zurückhaltenen Aussage.

Nach dem aktuellen PSA-Wert ist etwas vorhanden, aber sicherlich nichts allzu böses.
Wenn Du nun nicht weiter weisst, und sehr beunruhigt bist, dann spreche doch einmal mit Deinem Arzt, ob 
dein Mann für ein paar Monate Bicalutamit 50 mg nehmen kann.
Damit wird der PSA-Anstieg gestoppt und nach kurzer Zeit runter gedrückt.
Dann hättet Ihr die Zeit zu überlegen, welche nachfolgende Therapie erforderlich werden könnte.

Gruss
hartmut

----------


## cruserine

Hallo Hartmut,

das mit dem Gleason 3+3 war das erste Biopsieergebnis. Aber vermutlich war ja bereits das falsch (man hat eben den höheren Gleason nicht getroffen), denn sonst hätte er ja keine Knochenmetastase. Jetzt nach der 2. Biopsie war das Ergebnis negativ, obwohl in der Prostata beim PET-CT Stellen in beiden Prostatalappen geleuchtet haben und man dort biopsiert hat. Vielleicht konnte der Pathologe das bestrahlte Gewebe einfach nicht richtig begutachten. Wenn wenn wenn. Alles ist so unklar...

Mein Mann zunächst will keine Hormone einnehmen, um den PSA zu senken. Seine Meinung, man würde damit etwas verschleiern in dieser Situation. Es ist einfach alles so in der Schwebe. Und die Ärzte gehen stur nach Leitlinie.

Viele Grüße Monika

----------


## cruserine

Noch eine Frage zur Verdopplungszeit hätte ich. Ich habe in Myprostate (Segler59) die Werte eingegeben. Dort wird mir die VZ in rot mir 1,86 und 1,72 angegeben. So hoch war die bisher nicht. Was sagt das denn aus, ich verstehe das nicht. Danke Euch!

----------


## Muggelino

Eine Verdopplungszeit von 1,86 sagt aus, dass der PSA-Wert sich in 1,86 Jahren verdoppelt (hochgerechnet).
Je höher also die VZ, desto besser. 
Dass der Wert rot ist, besagt, dass er gesunken ist, also vorher höher (und besser) war. Das liegt hier daran, dass das PSA vorher von 4,7 auf 3,9 gesunken war, so dass man keine VZ bestimmen kann. Da ist dann selbst eine hohe VZ schlechter als gar keine.

An den Werten vom 12.3. bis 18.6. kann man es gut erkennen: das PSA steigt immer schneller, die VZ wird deshalb kürzer und jedes Mal schlechter als vorher.

Die Werte in den Feldern rechts davon berechnen die VZ auf mehrere (2, 4, 8) Perioden rückwärts, so lassen sich längerfristige Trends gut erkennen.

Schönes Wochenende!
Detlef

----------


## tritus59

Habe in Euren PSA Verlauf geguckt. Die Tendenz ist ein zurückgehender Wert seit Mai 2018, was auf einen früher diskutierten PSA Bump nach Strahlentherapie hinweist. 
Du kannst in Myprostate mal nach Therapie (LDR-Brachy) filtern und dann siehst Du einige solcher Verläufe mit einem PSA Bump, die auch mal wieder ein bisschen höher gehen aber tendenziell dann immer wieder abwärts gehen.
Umfangreiche Re-Biopsie sah ja gar Krebszellen in der Prostata, also keinesfalls eine OP.

Bezüglich möglicher falsch positiven Knochenmetastase hatten wir im Parallelthema auch einige Beiträge. Eine Bestrahlung zum jetzigen Zeitpunkt ist eh nicht möglich, wenn kein Korrelat im CT oder MRT auf dem Knochen sichtbar ist.

Kann mich der Meinung von meinen Vorschreibern anschliessen. Einigermassen ruhig und gelassen die nächsten 1-2 PSA Werte abwarten und im guten Fall tendenziell tiefere PSA Werte beobachten.

Tritus

----------


## tritus59

Nachtrag: Der höchste PSA Wert von 6.68 am 18.Mai war nur deshalb so hoch, weil so kurz nach der Re-biopsie gemessen wurde, eigentlich überhaupt nicht aussagekräftig.
Damit wäre nach den Daten im myprostate nicht mal ein biochemisches Rezidiv (Nadir + 2 ng/mL) erreicht. Seither also stabil oder sogar leicht sinkend.
Also wenn dies kein typischer PSA-Bounce ist ?.

Verstehe die Entscheidung Deines Mannes, jetzt noch nicht mit einer Hormontherapie zu beginnen. Dies würde die Ungewissheit nur noch länger andauern lassen.
Bis zu den nächsten PSA Messungen in 2-4 Monaten wird es wohl immer noch spannend bleiben. Sinkt er nun wirklich tendenziell oder doch nicht ? Prognosen sind schwierig, besonders was die Zukunft betrifft, soll jemand mal gesagt haben.

Meiner Meinung nach, kann man im Moment wirklich nichts unmittelbar therapieren. Immer erst klare Diagnostik, dann Therapie, wie auch schon erwähnt.
So, wie ich verstehe, gibt es derzeit keinerlei PCa spezifische Beschwerden. Also, das Leben weiter geniessen ist angesagt. Sorgen und Ängste ausstehen zu müssen, sollten nicht sein (ich weiss aus eigener Erfahrung, einfacher gesagt als getan).

Tritus

----------


## cruserine

Hallo an alle und noch eín frohes und gesundes neues Jahr!

Der PSA meines Mannes hat sich nun so um die vier eingependelt (Messung alle 6 Wochen). Heute waren wir bei einem neuen Prostataspezialisten in Mannheim. Das Gespräch war sehr gut und der Professor nahm sich viel Zeit. Man geht jetzt wirklich nicht mehr von einem Bounce aus, sondern um ein Versagen der Brachytherapie und einem Rezidiv.

 Auch das im PET CT leuchtende Areal von vor einem Jahr, wird wahrscheinlich doch eine Knochenmetastase sein. Da sich der PSA Wert immer um vier befindet seit letzten Jahr, erfolgt kein neues PET CT und auch keine Re-re-Biopsie. Er soll nun abwarten, bis der Wert bei 4,5 liegt und dann ein MRT und eine Biopsie machen. Danach eine Prostataentfernung. Diese soll er entweder in München oder in Köln von Spezialisten machen lassen. Die Knochenmetastase soll ggf. punktiert werden und dann bestrahlt.

Wir fragten, ob Hifu eine Option sei, davon riet der Professor ab. In Mannheim sähen sie nur Ergebnisse nach Hifu nach Bestrahlung, mit schwerden Verläufen wie Darmfisteln ect.  Auch eine weitere Bestahlung lehnt man dort ab.

Mein Mann sucht immer noch eine Alternative zu einer OP nach Brachy. Auch sagte man ihm heute, dass er im Falle einer OP völlig Inkontinent wird und auch Impotent (OP nicht Nervenerhaltend). Mein Mann macht sich nun sehr große Sorgen wie es nun weiter geht, er muss noch sechs Jahre Arbeiten bis zur Rente und kann das nicht in Windeln tun. Außerdem will er noch lange Leben. Wir erwägen nun, mit Prof.Schostak in Magdeburg Kontakt aufzunehmen, on man da nicht doch Hifu machen kann und ob es überhaupt sinnvoll ist. Mein Mann hat immer noch Beschwerden von der Re-Biopsie von vor einem dreiviertel Jahr...-

Vielen Dank und viele Grüße
Monika

 Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee, welche Therapie man nach einer Brachy noch machen kann? Geht da Cyberknife vielleicht? Wir sind um jeden Hinweis dankbar

----------


## MartinWK

Die Entwicklung der PSA-Werte nach fokalen Behandlungen oder nach Strahlentherapie (Brachy ist beides) ist nicht so einfach zu beurteilen wie nach RPE. Dazu eine unklare Bildgebung und eine negative Rebiopsie. Ein Prostata-MRT bei PSA 4,5 nach Brachy wird keine Erkenntnisse bringen, eine Biopsie auch nicht. Allenfalls kann ein PSMA PET/CT im Vergleich zum vorherigen Bild das Wachstum der vermuteten Metastase bestätigen oder widerlegen.
Das schonendste Verfahren, das ich kenne und selbst als Primärtherapie erfahren habe, ist die IRE. Bei Vollablation der Prostata und/oder als Salvage ist sie sicher nicht so schonend. Dazu gibt es diesen Vortrag bezüglich 40 Rezidivpatienten: https://vitusprostate.com/de/news/rs...idivpatienten/
Die Kostenerstattung ist allerdings eine andere Sache.

----------


## Georg_

Martin,

bei diesen Internetdarstellungen zur IRE bin ich vorsichtig geworden. Es heißt da zu Rezidiv-Behandlungen mit IRE:
"Die Analyse der Ergebnisse ergab, dass die Therapie mittels NanoKnife in  allen Fällen ohne Komplikationen möglich war, die Nebenwirkungen  minimal waren und es weder Fälle von Inkontinenz gab noch eine  signifikante negative Veränderung der Potenz."

Nun kenne ich aber einen dieser 40 Fälle. Erst wurde aufwändig mit mpMRT untersucht, wo genau das Rezidiv sei. Dann wurde besprochen, genau dieses Rezidiv mit IRE zu behandeln. Ich glaube aber, dass einfach "zur Sicherheit" eine Totalablation durchgeführt wurde. Jedenfalls kam es anschließend zu einer starken Vernarbung der Harnröhre mit Harnverhalt, die zu mehrfachen TURP Operationen geführt hat. Letztlich kann aber nun nicht beliebig oft die Harnröhre operiert werden. Im Moment sieht es danach aus, dass ein dauerhafter Bauchdeckenkatheter verwendet werden muss.

Von daher stimmt die Aussage, Rezidiv-Behandlungen sind ohne Nebenwirkungen durch IRE, aus meiner Sicht nicht. Ich will Dich nicht angreifen, aber ich denke ich sollte dies auch im Forum berichten.

Die HIFU Behandlung scheint aber auch erhebliche Nebenwirkungen zu haben. Wie cruserine schrieb: "Wir fragten, ob Hifu eine Option sei, davon riet der Professor ab. In Mannheim sähen sie nur Ergebnisse nach Hifu nach Bestrahlung, mit schwerden Verläufen wie Darmfisteln ect." 
Wie man diese Aussage des Professors bewerten soll, weiß ich nicht. Es kann auch das übliche Schlechtmachen konkurrierender Therapien sein, die der Arzt nicht selbst anbietet. Zumindest habe ich das schon wiederholt erlebt. Der Arzt, der HIFU anbietet, wird diese Aussage gar nicht nachvollziehen können. Da kann der Patient nur dem Arzt glauben, der symphatischer ist. Das ist aber auch keine Entscheidungsgrundlage.

Georg

----------


## Georg_

> Hat jemand vielleicht noch eine Idee, welche Therapie man nach einer Brachy noch machen kann? Geht da Cyberknife vielleicht?


Es wird sicher selten gemacht, aber man kann bei einem Rezidiv eine zweite Brachytherapie durchführen. Das kann eine LDR oder HDR Brachytherapie sein. Dies ergibt sich aus diesen Berichten:

http://onlinelibrary.wiley.com/doi/1...12373/abstract

 http://www.termedia.pl/Case-report-S...25185,0,1.html

Ich würde mich daher entsprechend beraten lassen. Cyberknife würde wohl auch gehen, die Seeds eignen sich wahrscheinlich für die Bestrahlungsplanung. Dies ist aber sicher eine sehr seltene Situation.

Georg

----------


## cruserine

Ich danke euch für eure Antworten. Zur Hifu in Mannheim muss ich sagen, dass genau dieser Professor dort die Hifu 2014 noch angeboten und in den Himmel gelobt hat. Vermutlich macht man dort in wenigen Fällen die Hifu da noch, aber von einer Hifu im ausgedehnten Sinn oder wie bei meinem Mann nach einer erfolgten Brachytherapie, lehnten sie dort ab. Da wäre der Effekt in keinem Verhältnis zu den Nebenwirkungen. Und auch bereits 2014 sagte der Professor, dass es zwar momentan gute Erfolge gibt, über die Langzeitwirkung und Nebenwirkung wären noch keine Ergebnisse vorhanden. Das sind nun ja fünf Jahre, in denen die Ärzte Information dazugewonnen haben. Vermutlich wenig gute.

----------


## MartinWK

Georg, ich wollte auf diese Möglichkeit hinweisen, weil nach "noch einer Idee" gefragt wurde; ob das im Einzelfall machbar oder sinnvoll ist, müssen Arzt und Patient entscheiden. Ich denke mal, der Prof. Stehling wird so "objektiv" beraten wie die meisten Ärzte, die eine Therapie anbieten - vielleicht sogar besser, weil er sich nicht einfach auf die Leitlinie berufen kann.
Hierzulande wird bei PCa immer mal wieder HiFU angeboten. Bei HiFU ist das Problem die punktgenaue Hitzeableitung. Für fokale Behandlungen kleiner Herde und abseits von Kapsel/Apex/Harnröhre/Blase/Rektum kann HiFU sinnvoll sein, wenn man sich IRE nicht leisten kann oder will. Die Evidenzlage ist so schlecht wie für Kryotherapie oder IRE, nur gibt es mehr Ärzte, die mit HiFU vertraut sind als mit IRE oder Kryo.
Bei der IRE treten thermische Effekte nur im Umfeld der Elektroden auf. In vitro und auch in vivo wurde immer wieder nachgewiesen, dass die IRE die Strukturen erhält, weshalb sie bei bestimmten Karzinomen (besonders Pankreas, Leber) eingesetzt wird, um chirurgisch oder thermisch nicht erreichbare Bereiche zu entfernen. Dabei kommt es vor allem auf die Gefäßschonung an. Beim PCa geht es mehr um Nerven und Harnröhre.

Der von dir zitierte Fall wurde im Forum schon ausführlich besprochen. Es ist klar, dass Salvagebehandlungen immer schlechtere Ergebnisse bringen. Und eine Totalablation ist sicher eine stärkere Belastung als eine fokale Behandlung. Allerdings: ich wurde von 43ml auf 10-15ml gebracht (letzteres Messung MRT und von unabhängigem Urologen per US). Harnröhre und Apex anterior (Nerven) waren eingeschlossen. Eine Totalablation ist da nicht mehr weit entfernt. Es gab keinerlei Beeinträchtigung von Kontinenz oder Potenz. Es ist auch anders als bei RT mit keinen Spätfolgen zu rechnen. Und Anamostoseprobleme wird es auch keine geben.

----------

